# Ladies Treffen 2011



## Martina H. (7. November 2010)

... fast genau 1 Jahr ist es her, da wurde das 1. Ladies Treffen eingeläutet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432693&highlight=ladies+treffen

...ihr erinnert Euch??!! 

Wer ist für eine Neuauflage?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Fehlt nur Ort und Datum. Wer hat Vorschläge? Immer her damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (7. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

je nach dem wann und wo, wäre ich auch dabei. ach ja, und eher abwärtsorientiert


----------



## beetle-juice (8. November 2010)

Hi Ihr, 

nach allem, was Scylla so erzählt hat, muss ich unbedingt auch dabei sein...denke fast, dass sie auch mit kommt ;-))

Beetlejuice


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2010)

dabei!


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2010)

Interesse scheint ja vorhanden zu sein 

Die Konstellation Cristina, Hütte, Harz vom letztenmal war ja Top 

Hat jemand Ortsvorschläge (unser Höhenzug gibt leider nicht genug her  ), kann den Guide vor Ort machen - evtl. auch Beziehungen zu einer günstigen Unterkunft? Bikepark sollte für die Bergabfraktion auch in der Nähe sein! Sonst noch was??

Zeitrahmen: wieder von Freitag bis Sonntag? Andere Vorschläge?

Los - ihr seid gefordert. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was da kommt


----------



## Capic Biker (8. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar keine Ladie aber meine Schwester hat im Julie auch so ein Treffen mit gemacht.
Sie war im Fichtelgebirge am Ochsenkopf.
War voll und ganz begeistert.

Wollte ich nur als Reiz mal in den Raum werfen weil meine Schwester dann auch mitfahren würde, weil es ihr eben so gefallen hat.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2010)

Hätte ev auch Interesse 
Wie wäre es Kind und Kegel , so man hat , mitzubringen?
Ev mal etwas südlicher und bikepark in der Nähe, damit auch die abfahrtsorientierten auf ihre kosten kommen ( nicht dass ich dazu gehören würde)  
Zb Bikepark osternohe im frankenjura.....gaiskopf, bayerischer Wald......
Todtnau Schwarzwald .... Albstadt, schwäbische Alb


----------



## lucie (8. November 2010)

Im Fred vom letzten "Ladies Treffen" wurde schon einmal in Richtung Schwarzwald geschielt, wogegen ich persönlich auch nichts einzuwenden hätte. 

Also, wie wär's? Wollen wir nach "Mit Volldampf durch den Harz" jetzt einfach mal den Feldberg samt Umgegung unsicher machen???

Egal wohin es geht - ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## 1000grad (8. November 2010)

Ja das war ein klasse Wochenende! Bin daher für eine Neuauflage sehr zu haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2010)

... egal wo es hin geht: es sollte auf jeden Fall jemand "ortsansässig" sein - oder zumindest die Gegend gut kennen.

Es geht nichts über einen Guide, der die besten Trails vor Ort kennt (nicht war Cristina?  )


----------



## AnjaR (8. November 2010)

Wenn Termin und Ort passen, bin ich gerne wieder dabei
Bei uns kann man sich zwar sehr gut austoben, aber es gibt keinen Bikepark. Auch mit der Unterkunft kann ich nicht dienen.
Mal schauen, was so kommt.

Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------



## das waldhuhn (8. November 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Hätte ev auch Interesse
> Wie wäre es Kind und Kegel , so man hat , mitzubringen?
> Ev mal etwas südlicher und bikepark in der Nähe, damit auch die abfahrtsorientierten auf ihre kosten kommen ( nicht dass ich dazu gehören würde)
> Zb Bikepark osternohe im frankenjura.....gaiskopf, bayerischer Wald......
> Todtnau Schwarzwald .... Albstadt, schwäbische Alb




Grüezi miteinand! Falls es Albstadt wird wär ich auch dabei! Vom während- und danach noch beisammen Sitzen-Faktor ist es dort am Besten.

das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## Votec Tox (8. November 2010)

Schwäbische Alb oder Schwarzwald fände ich auch prima.
Und ob mit oder ohne Anhang wäre mir gleich, warum nicht mit.
Man kann seinen Liebsten ja vorher klar machen, daß an diesem Wochenende nur die Mädels im Mittelpunkt stehen (- sonst natürlich auch )


----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2010)

Isn hier so gar keiner ausm schönen Sauerland??? Bikeparks satt, Strecken satt und für mich nicht am A-rsch der Heide weil umme Ecke


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Isn hier so gar keiner ausm schönen Sauerland??? Bikeparks satt, Strecken satt und für mich nicht am A-rsch der Heide weil umme Ecke



Na öfter mal eine neue Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

Sauerland fände ich auch cool, ist nicht so weit weg und da gibt´s echt coole Bikeparks


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2010)

@ apoptygma:

Kennst Du Dich aus? Könntest Du guiden?

Und zum Thema Männer:

Ich habe kein Problem damit meine Beiden überall mit hin zu schleppen - aber das hier ist nun mal "Ladies Treffen"


----------



## beetle-juice (8. November 2010)

...ich fände es im Sauerland auch gut, wobei mich die Erzählungen aus dem Harz von Scylla richtig neugierig gemacht haben- aber das Sauerland ist auch ein nettes Bikegebiet...und Willingen und Winterberg sind da ja auch plus es ist nicht so weit weg von mir. 
Anhang kann cool sein, kommt drauf an- ich bin manchmal auch froh, wenn ich mal ohne Anhang bin! 

Beetlejuice


----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @ apoptygma:
> 
> Kennst Du Dich aus? Könntest Du guiden?



Nee leider nicht  Dafür kenn ich mich da zu wenig aus.

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand hier....plötzlich...unerwartet...dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## Principiante (8. November 2010)

Hi!

Tolle Idee mit dem Treffen.

Also mein Vorschlag wäre Fränkische Schweiz - am günstigsten in Unterkunft + Verpflegung.
Bikepark Osternohe ist klasse, ein Zeltplatz wäre auch in der Nähe.

Oder Winterberg, da wäre ein Zeltplatz direkt vor dem Bikepark.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Ihr das mit dem Zelten seht, aber wenn wir abends gemeinsam vor dem Lagerfeuer sitzen, oder Grillen, ...dabei übers' Radeln reden, kommt wirklich gutes Gemeinschaftsfeeling auf. Besser,als wenn jeder in seinem Zimmer hockt. Und ich bin regelmäßig Zelten, Ihr könnt mir glauben es fetzt! Toiletten, Duschen, Waschmaschienen und pipapo ist auch vorhanden.

Und wenn wirklich jeman mit Kind/ern kommt, also für Kinder ist doch Zelten Abenteuer pur.

Und für die Tourenfahrer ist sowohl die Fränkische Schweiz, als auch das Sauerland ein super Bikegebiet.

Also, das wäre mein Vorschlag. ( Natürlich erst, wenn es wärmer ist, ja klar, ne?!? z. B. Ostern?)


Greets, Principiante!


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Na öfter mal eine neue Gegend


Sollte kein Votum fürs Sauerland sein, sondern die Aufforderung neuen Gebieten offen gegenüber zu stehen
@principante:meinst du den Camping "Oma eichler"?


----------



## Principiante (8. November 2010)

@trhaflhow:
 Wo meinst Du jetzt? Winterberg oder Fränkische Schweiz?
In Winterberg heißt der Campingplatz, glaube ich, _Engelmann_.
Und in Franken weiß ich nicht, wie der Zeltplatz bei Osternohe heißt. Wir zelten dort immer in der Bärenschlucht, etwas weiter weg, bei Pottenstein, falls das Jemanden etwas sagt. Aber ich weiß, das einer direkt bei Osternohe ist.

Und wie findest Du die Idee mit dem Zelten gehen?

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## isali (8. November 2010)

Ich kann leider keine Touren mehr mit euch fahren. Mein Touren-Fully wurde getauscht gegen einen Freerider. Bin also für ein Bikepark-Wochenende


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

ich habe ab januar auch nur noch einen freerider... damit fahre ich dann aber auch hoch, aber laaaaaaaaaaangsam


----------



## isali (8. November 2010)

ja, allein mach ich das auch. seeeeehr langsam. aber eine ganze truppe will ich nicht unbedingt aufhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle-juice (8. November 2010)

Zelten ist cool. Wir hatten in diesem Jahr so tolle Abende auf dem Zeltplatz am Geisskopf...Feuerchen, tolle Gespräche, tolle Musik, Grillen, Chillen nach einem komplett vollgepackten Tag im Bikepark- Genial!
Ich bin dabei. Ich fände auch Bischofsmais toll, da kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. Man kann dort super umsonst zelten, im Bikepark Spaß haben....(mit der Freeride und dem Downhill dort hab ich noch ein paar Hühnchen zu rupfen....-), aber auch geniale Freeride-Strecken und Touren außerhalb fahren. Dafür würd ich den ewigen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf nehmen....-
Ich gehe immer wieder mal im Fränkischen Klettern, da ist die Oma Eichler ein toller Zeltplatz...-

Beetle-Juice


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2010)

Genau den habe ich auch gemeint
http://www.gasthof-eichler.de/

Ist ca 20 km vom bikepark grossenohe entfernt. War dort auch schon öfter zum klettern und das fränkische essen .... und Bier 

Wenn sich jemand noch gut bikemässig auskennen würde. 
Was essen und trinken ankennt hätte ich da gute Ortskenntnisse


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2010)

hi ihr,

je nach dem wo und wann sind Sarah und ich auch wieder dabei...

Ort egal, Datum ist halt nicht ganz egal, aber es war so schön, schreibt uns mal aufe Liste


----------



## magic^desire (8. November 2010)

hallo Mädels  

aufgrund vom wechsel des Arbeitsplatzes... ist nur noch dabei sein möglich 

das sag ich jetzt weil ja mal angedacht war Thüringen als nächstes Ziel in betracht 
zu7 ziehen ...

lg die magic ...


----------



## magic^desire (8. November 2010)

hallo ... also ich hab hier ma nen bischen drüber gelesen ... und irgendwie
kommt hier andauernd "Bikepark" aber ich kann mich errinern das gerade mal 3 Leute von uns im Bikepark waren ... an dem besagtem Wochenende ...

Deswegen find ich nicht das man es daran fest machen sollte... da doch auch Leute dabei sind die sich in nem Bikepark nicht wohl fühle (mich ausgeschlossen) ich glaub der grundgedanke war nen Tourenwochenende ?

Und na ja da wäre noch was ... GRUNDGEDANKE : LADYSBIKEN das hat nach meinem befinden nichts mit nem Familienausflugswe zu tun ...  meine meinung....

in diesem sinne lg magic


----------



## lucie (9. November 2010)

Prinzipiell bin ich auch eher für ein Touren-WE. Es spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich in der Nähe ein Bikepark herumtreibt. 

Alle Wünsche und Vorlieben der Ladies sind sowieso nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dann wäre es wahrscheinlich besser, wenn man das Ladies Treffen
aufsplittet in : *Ladies Treffen Touren* und *Ladies Treffen Bikepark*.

Und es ist (ich denke, das sollte auch so bleiben) ein Ladies Treffen! 
Da darf der Anhang ruhig einmal zu Hause bleiben und gespannt auf Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte warten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2010)

Wäre auch dabei, wo ist (fast) egal. Wir haben hier zwar nette flowige und auch verblockte Trails aber mit Unterkünften sieht es ziemlich mau aus. Bikeparks sind auch nicht vorhanden. Die einzige (inoffizielle) Downhillstrecke am großen Feldi im Taunus haben sie dieses Jahr leider platt gemacht + noch ein paar andere schöne Abfahrten.


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2010)

Hey!

Also ich finde schon, das wir ein gemischtes WE machen sollten. Also ein Bikepark in der Nähe.
Und zum Beispiel Franken hat ja wohl für die Touren Ladys' ohne Ende Möglichkeiten sich zu verausgaben, da gibt es nichts, was es nicht gibt. Und die Landschaft ist ja wohl der Hammer.

Ich denke, ich könnte auch einen Guide für die Touren Ladys' organisieren.Kenne ein paar Leute dort...

Wie gesagt, auch preislich wäre es sehr günstig dort, sowohl Unterkunft und Verpflegung, sowie der Bikepark.

Natürlich wäre Winterberg auch klasse. Der Bikepark dort hat riesige Möglichkeiten, für jeden etwas und der Übungsparkur ist kostenlos. Der Campingplatz geht preislich auch und die Touren in der Umgebung sind auch super.

Ich glaube nicht, das Alle hier mitkommen werden, wenn _kein_ Bikepark in der Nähe ist, da ja nicht wirklich alle Frauen Touren fahren,-oder fahren wollen.Viele haben ja gar kein Tourenbike.
Und das fände ich schon irgendwie doof und schade, wenn wir hier die Gruppen trennen.Gemeinsamkeit kann doch trotzdem bestehen, ob nun einer Freeride fährt, Trial, Dirt oder Tour.
Im Gegenteil, es wäre doch sehr interessant und man kann nur dazulernen.


Meine Meinung.

LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Mir ist es ziemlich Wurst, ob mit Anhang oder ohne. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn mein Mann mitkommt, er ist vollkommen pflegeleicht und hat nichts gegen Biker. Im gegenteil, ich freue mich, das er mein Hobby so unterstützt, obwohl er nicht gerade der Fahrradfahrer ist. ( Er ist Modellflieger...) 
Und wenn Kinder dabei sind, es gibt Kletterparks, Freibäder, Sommerrodelbahnen, Ponyhöfe, Tierparks..u.s.w. und Freiheit ohne Ende in der Umgebung.
Also stört der Anhang doch gar nicht weiter.
Also wie gesagt, mir egal, komme auch alleine.


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2010)

@Beetle-Juice : Wegen dem _Umsonst Zelten_ am Geißkopf:
 Wie sieht es denn mit den Sanitären Anlagen aus? Dusche+Toilette?

@isali + Nuala:
Dann sind wir schon 3, die laaangsam den Berg hochfahren...also sind wir auch schon 3 fürn' Bikepark, oder?
( Wir können aber auch den Lift nehmen, was meint Ihr? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

...stimmt, es macht wenig Sinn "entweder-oder" Gebiete für unser nächstes Treffen auszusuchen. Besser ist, dass das Gebiet vielseitig ist und für alle etwas zu bieten hat....für die Bikepark-Biker genauso wie für die Tourenfahrer...- außerdem: Wer sagt denn, dass es nicht einige gibt, die beides in sich verbinden ;-) Schön wäre, wenn es so locker zugeht und jeder das machen kann, worauf er Lust hat. 
Bezüglich Anhang: Ich finde das soll jeder für sich regeln, wie er es haben möchte. 
Fränkische Schweiz wäre schon ein tolles Gebiet, finde ich auf jeden Fall besser als das Sauerland...- 

Beetlejuice


----------



## lucie (9. November 2010)

Es gibt aber auch viele Damen, die ein Tourenbike fahren und dann im Bikepark in die Röhre gucken würden. Im Harz waren fast alle Ladies mit Race- oder Tourenfully unterwegs. Ausnahmen waren ein HT und eine Wildsau!

Es hat so auch riesigen Spaß gemacht und einen Abstecher zum Bikepark Braunlage haben, wie schon erwähnt wurde, am Abreisetag nur drei Ladies genutzt.

Wie gesagt, wenn ein Bikepark in der Nähe liegt - perfekt, aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig, um beim gemeinsamen "Radeln" Spaß zu haben.

Zelten wäre sicher auch nicht für alle ein Problem. Man muß aber bedenken, dass das Wetter durchaus seine Spielchen treiben kann.
Beim letzten Ladies Treffen im Harz vom 18.-20. Juni hatten wir tagsüber gerade einmal 8-10°C!!!, fiesen kalten Wind und Nieselregen. 

Eine feste Unterkunft wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl, limitiert aber möglicherweise auch die Anzahl der Teilnehmerinnen.


----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

@Principiante

...na ja, sanitäre Anlagen sind nicht so dolle.....- öffentliche Klos mit Waschbecken......selbst mitgebrachte "Solarduschen" und eiskalte Bade-Einlagen im Bach waren an der Tagesordnung. Man muss es mögen....- als Naturkind mag ichs, aber ob es den anderen so geht bleibt fraglich! In der Nähe ist noch ein Schwimmbad, die haben Duschen.
Toll ist allerdings der familiäre Umgang dort, alles locker und nett. 
Die Gegend ist genial für beides......- 

Beetlejuice


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Also für nen Bike-Park-Wochenende wäre ich allerdings wieder raus, auch im Sauerland  Bin auch inzwischen nur noch HT-Maus, hab mein Fully geschlachtet.

Runterbügeln reizt mich nicht.

Ich beobachte das einfach mal weiter hier 

Ahso, Zelten wär auch nicht so meins...


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2010)

So, nochmal.

@lucie und alle Tourenladys: Also, gerade solch ein Treffen ermöglicht es doch, das man mal etwas ausprobieren kann.
Die Ladys, die kein Freerider haben, sich auch keinen kaufen wollen, können aber mal einen fahren, mal einen Bikepark benützen, nicht nur drüber lesen. Warum denn nicht?
Also ich habe nichts dagegen, mein Canyon Torque mal zum probieren abzugeben.
Und vielleicht gibt mir dafür eine Tourenlady Tips und ein wenig Fahrtechnik?
Und es ist doch auch so gemeint, das es eine Gegend sein soll, wo alle aus dem LO fahren können, jeder das, was er mag und was ihm liegt. Wieso sollen da die Touren Fahrerinnen in die Röhre gucken?
Sie können doch Touren ohne Ende fahren, egal ob ein Bikepark in der Nähe ist oder nicht.
Die in den Bikepark fahren wollen, fahren da und die Touren fahren wollen, fahren Touren.

@apoptygma: Es soll *kein* Bikeparkwochenende sein.
Es soll ein Gemeinschaftswochenende sein.
Wie gesagt, für jeden etwas.
Und wenn jemand nicht Zelten mag, es gibt genug Unterkünfte in der Umgebung und sogar die Campingplätze bieten häufig Hütten oder Wohnwagen zur Vermietung an.


Ich finde es wirklich blöd, wenn hier das gemeinsame Hobby von uns gesplittet wird.

Es geht doch darum Spaß zu haben und sich mal kennen zu lernen, oder?

He Bergradlerin, sag Du doch mal was dazu.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Ich kann auch eine Tour mit dem 17.5kg Fully fahren, eben nur langsam... Aber so wie das jetzt hier immer mal wieder durchklingt, sind die Bergab-Mädels nicht so super willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich kann auch eine Tour mit dem 17.5kg Fully fahren, eben nur langsam... Aber so wie das jetzt hier immer mal wieder durchklingt, sind die Bergab-Mädels nicht so super willkommen.



Quatsch!

Ich sag für mich doch eben auch nur, das ich für nen reines Bikepark-Wochenende eher nicht zur Verfügung stehe, eben weil ich nicht weiss, was ich da soll 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es eben auch schwer, Mädels mit 18 Kg Bikes dafür zu begeistern 1200-2000 Hm Touren damit zu fahren 

Is ja noch Zeit.....für alles, vor allem für nen Konsens


----------



## Dumens100 (9. November 2010)

bitte nicht hauen bin sofort wieder raus.
habe ein bischen mit gelesen über euer geplantes Ladies Treffen 2011
kann euch da einen Vorschlag Tipp geben wo ihr alle auf eure Kosten kommt, ist in Willingen Sauerland und zwar das Hotel Hochheide der Chef ist selbst Mountenbiker und ausgebildeter Guide und steht euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite bei allen Fragen. In Willingen selbst habt ihr ja nee Freeride und Downhillstrecke und für alle anderen sind jede menge Ausgeschilderte Touren vorhanden oder der Bikepark in Winterberg ist auch nicht weit.
Hier der Link
www.bikestation-willingen.de
bin jetzt wieder raus
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## das waldhuhn (9. November 2010)

_"Ich sag für mich doch eben auch nur, das ich für nen reines Bikepark-Wochenende eher nicht zur Verfügung stehe, eben weil ich nicht weiss, was ich da soll "_

Wir waren beim Girlsridetoo gets out (Filmchen: http://4-seasons.tv/film/girls-ride-too )auch nen Tag in Livigno im Mottolino Bikepark, (Tourenfahrerinnenanteil 85%) und eventuelle anfängliche Befangenheitszustände haben sich in Begeisterung gewandelt. Außerdem haben einige dadurch ganz nebenbei noch fahrtechnische Fortschritte gemacht. Bleibt doch offen füreinander, auch Freeriderinnen brauchen Kondition und mögen schöne Touren.

Grüße!
Susanne das waldhuhn


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Susanne, das hast du schön gesagt mit der Kondition


----------



## das waldhuhn (9. November 2010)

Ich schnauf trotzdem wie eine Lok.. Bin ja auch ein "altes" Weib. Na aber dich würd ich echt gern allmählich mal treffen!


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2010)

Ich poste mal im Auftrag von 

Cristina (die Arme kommt im Moment nicht ins Forum):

Ich wäre dabei, aber es heißt Ladies only und wir sollten es dabei belassen.
Mit Kind und Kegel kann frau immer.
Technik unter Mädels vermitteln und umsetzen ist was ganz anderes und viele trauen sich nicht, wenn mal wieder das "starke Geschlecht" was zum Besten gibt.
Auch die Athmosphäre an diesen Tagen ist meistens immer sehr entspannend, ohne Kegel. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, das habe ich nicht zum ersten mal gemacht ...

Also ich wäre dabei, aber ohne Anhang!

Sauerland, warum nicht. Ich arbeite jetzt ja teilweise hier... und vielleicht kann ich mich im Sommer ja auch schon als Guide betätigen ;-)."


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

ja, ja!!! gibt´s dieses jahr wieder ein grt-get out? wenn ja, wann? dann kann ich schon mal planen!!!


----------



## magic^desire (9. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also für nen Bike-Park-Wochenende wäre ich allerdings wieder raus, auch im Sauerland  Bin auch inzwischen nur noch HT-Maus, hab mein Fully geschlachtet.
> 
> Runterbügeln reizt mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich schliß mich dir an...
Ich werd mir das mal weiter anschauen... Aber mein gefühl sagt mir das es devinitiv nicht mehr wird wie beim ersten mal... Der grungedanke war : touren fahren verblockte oder kniflige trails fahren ... Und das unter frauen = ladys... Irgendwie ... Von dem was ich hier so lese verlier ich das interesse daran...
Mfg magic


----------



## magic^desire (9. November 2010)

Auserdem sollten wir mal drüber nach denken wer wie welche verantwortung übernimmt wenn was auf solchen aktivitäten passiert


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> Auserdem sollten wir mal drüber nach denken wer wie welche verantwortung übernimmt wenn was auf solchen aktivitäten passiert



so wie immer, jeder übernimmt die verantwortung für sich, wir sind doch schon groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2010)

So, 

dann versuch ich mich mal mit einer "Zusammenfassung"

Orte:
Sauerland, Ort Willingen (Bikepark: Willingen + Winterberg)
Fränkische Schweiz Ort Osternohe (Bikepark Osternohe) 
Bayrischer Wald, Ort Bischofmais (stimmt das? ) (Bikepark: Geiskopf)
Schwarzwald???

Was vergessen?

Ohne Anhang

Unterkunft:

Zelten?? oder feste Unterkunft??

Guide:

???

Ich würde als Ort Willingen favorisieren, zum Einen waren wir dort schon, zum Anderen sind die dort, was Biker angeht, super organisiert. Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. Die Bergabfraktion kommt voll auf ihre Kosten, Touren gibt es jede Menge und die Freeridestrecke in Willingen ist sogar etwas für Bergababsteiger wie mich - und zum Thema langsam bergauf: Langsamer wie ich kann eh' keiner (höchstens Cristina  ) und Gruppen kann man auch je nach Interessenlage mal splitten. Schwerpunkt: Touren und Trails, aber für die Bergabfraktion auch die Möglichkeit sich mal auszutoben. Wenn, dann soll auch für jede was dabei sein!!!

Was mir wichtig wäre ist, ein "Auskenner" vor Ort, sicher gibt es auch prof. Guides vor Ort, sollte aber nur die letzte Möglichkeit sein (Kostenfrage). Ich möchte ja auch mal die Gegenden kennen lernen, in der Ihr Euch so rumtreibt , auf Strecken, die Ihr sonst fahrt.

Zum anderen ist da die Kostenfrage (für mich nicht unwichtig): Zelten ist eine feine Sache, günstig aber auch Nachteile. Lucie hat es ja schon angesprochen. Ich habe nichts dagegen stundenlang im Regen zu fahren - brauche dann aber einen Ort wo ich heiß duschen kann, trockene Sachen zur Verfügung habe und ein anständiges Bett (bin ja schon im gesetzten Alter  ). Andererseits brauche ich kein 4-Sterne-Hotel, eine einfache rustikale Hütte mit Klo auf dem Flur reicht völlig. Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit in einer Jugendherberge unterzukriechen, oder die Version eine Hütte vor Ort (evtl. Alpenverein?) anzumieten. Im Hotel oder Frühstückspension kann es da ja auch schon wiede Platzprobleme geben - ich weiß ja nicht wie viele wir werden??!!

So, und zu guter letzt fang ich schonmal eine Liste mit möglichen Teilnehmern an (ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit - wenn ich jmd. vergessen habe ist das keine böse Absicht - einfach kopieren und weiterführen)

Martina H.
Cristina
turbo.huhnchen
Lucie
HiFi XS
Chaotenkind
Velo1981 + Sara
magic^desire
1000grad
AnjaR
Isali
Nuala 
das Waldhuhn
apoptygma
principiante
beetle juice
trhaflhow
Veloce

hab ich Alle?


----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

Hi Ihr lieben,  

@ Nuala: Ich hab einen total netten Kontakt zu Andrea (Hahn),....die zusammen mit Patricia ja die Tourguide-Frau vom GRT-Gets Out ist und hab von ihr schon einmal vorab den neuen Termin fürs Gets-Out 2011 zugemailt bekommen.
Es findet (wieder) in Pontresina vom 30.06.- 03.07.2011 statt ;-)
Ich war in diesem Jahr dabei und hatte total viel Spass und kanns echt nur weiter empfehlen....und die Mädels dort waren richtig cool, locker und unkompliziert....nicht so wie hier im Forum die Mädels gerade....- 

Irgendwie nervt mich die Haltung bezüglich des Treffens.....- ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz!!!
Wir wählen einen Ort aus, wo beides möglich ist (Touren & Bikepark), jede tut das, was ihr am meisten Spass macht. Wer kein Bike hat und mal in den Bikepark will oder eine Tour fahren will, leiht sich eines- entweder vom Park selbst, von Bekannten oder man tauscht mit einem Mädel von unserer Gruppe. Wo ist das ein Problem??? Auch bezüglich des "Anhangs" soll es einfach jede so halten, wie sie das möchte.....- wir können ja festlegen, dass wir aber trotz Anhang als reine Mädelsgruppen losziehen und zusammen was unternehmen ohne Männer- Problem? Nein!
Zelten oder Hotel??? Wer zelten will machts und wer nicht, der nimmt ein Hotel- Mann Ihr habt Probleme!
Frühstück und Abends ist dann komplettes Gruppen-Get-Together zum kennen lernen und Austausch....neben der Möglichkeit sich beim gemeinsamen Fahren sowieso kennen zu lernen!

Wenn man keine Probleme hat, dann macht man sich welche......- seid Ihr immer so kompliziert??? Es geht doch um Spass haben, oder nicht???

Das einzige, worauf wir uns wirklich einigen müssen, wäre der* Ort*, wo das Ganze statt findet und *Wann .* Darüber können wir diskutieren, aber alles andere sind gemachte Probleme, meiner Meinung nach! 

....wenns so weiter geht, dann fahre ich lieber zum GRT-Gets-Out und klink mich hier aus-....die GRT-ler wissen wenigstens beides zu verbinden und dort fahren lauter Mädels, die für alles offen sind, so wie ich z.B.!Da war es nie ein Problem, das zu tun, worauf man Lust hatte und es gab keine Ausschließlichkeiten! 
Schließlich sind wir doch alle BIKERINNEN! Das müßte doch schon genug Basis sein, oder??? 

Beetlejuice


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben,
> 
> @ Nuala: Ich hab einen total netten Kontakt zu Andrea (Hahn),....die zusammen mit Patricia ja die Tourguide-Frau vom GRT-Gets Out ist und hab von ihr schon einmal vorab den neuen Termin fürs Gets-Out 2011 zugemailt bekommen.
> Es findet (wieder) in Pontresina vom 30.06.- 03.07.2011 statt ;-)
> ...



Ja, ich habe das Video gesehen, total schön! Termine habe ich gerade schon mal notiert, bin 2 Wochen vorher schon in Finale Ligure
Ich bin 2009 mit den Trek Gravity Girls in Lenzerheide gewesen, da hatten wir leider ein bisschen Stress mit der Marathonfraktion, die waren ziemlich verbiestert (wir hätten keine Kondition und keine Fahrtechnik,weil Protektoren getragen haben...). Aber Dank den beiden Guides, Steffi und Solveig, hatten wir dann doch noch tolle Tage. 
Bei GRT-Gets out hat das ja alles anscheindend wunderbar funktioniert. Bei meiner sehr gemischten Gruppe, die ich bei Hochschulsport leite übrigens auch. Wir haben Leute mit DH- und FR-Bikes dabei und auch ein CCler, die einen warten halt oben, die anderen unten. Und fahrtechnisch können eigentlich alle von den anderen profitieren und was lernen.


----------



## Lady_Mud (9. November 2010)

Hi, die Idee finde ich super.

Nachdem ich die Einträge gelesen habe, muss ich beetlejuice recht geben:

Das einzige, worauf wir uns wirklich einigen müssen, wäre der* Ort*, wo das Ganze statt findet und *Wann .* Darüber können wir diskutieren, aber alles andere sind gemachte Probleme, meiner Meinung nach! 

Wenn das definiert ist, komme ich dann auch. Eine Unterkunft wird sich schon finden lassen.
Hauptsache wir vereinbaren einen Treffpunkt. Der Rest ergibt sich schon.


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> Auserdem sollten wir mal drüber nach denken wer wie welche verantwortung übernimmt wenn was auf solchen aktivitäten passiert



Häh?
Wie fährst Du denn sonst?

@Beetlejuice + Nuala: Sagt mir bescheid, wenn Ihr nen' Termin und Ort rausgesucht habt. Klinke mich jetzt nämlich hier aus, ist mir zu blöd.

_von nuala: Ich kann auch eine Tour mit dem 17.5kg Fully fahren, eben nur langsam... Aber so wie das jetzt hier immer mal wieder durchklingt, sind die Bergab-Mädels nicht so super willkommen._ 
Der Meinung bin ich auch, merkt man ja.

Wenn sie nur ein Tourentreffen haben wollen, dann sollen sie auch kein Ladys' Treffen angeben, sondern ein _Tourenladys' Treffen_.

Bei einem Ladys' Only Treffen kommt nämlich jeder der will. Und dann wird logischerweise auch für _alle Fahrarten _ein passender Ort gesucht.

Die Einen haben scheinbar Probleme mit ihrem Mann,-oder haben erst gar keinen...
Dabei haben wir doch gesagt, wenn es manche Damen stört, kommen wir auch ohne Anhang.

Man, Ihr macht es Euch echt schwer hier...

(Verdammt, wo ist Bergradlerin? Sie hätte das hier bestimmt schon geregelt... ) 

Gruß an alle Bikerinnen, hoch wie runter !

Principiante!


----------



## MissQuax (9. November 2010)

Lady_Mud schrieb:


> Hi, die Idee finde ich super.
> 
> Nachdem ich die Einträge gelesen habe, muss ich beetlejuice recht geben:
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich voll und ganz an!

Mädels, seid doch ein bißchen flexibler, offener für Neues/Anderes - es kann ungemein viel Spaß bringen, mal "über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen". 

Wenn das "Wo" und "Wann" feststeht, würde ich eventuell auch gerne dabei sein - und bringe dann eben mal beides mit: die CC-Feile und den Freerider!


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Also ihr könnt gern Eure Männer mitbringen....da ich irgendwie quasi wieder Single bin 

*wegflitz


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2010)

...so ,

kommt mal wieder runter!

Ich habe mir eben alle Beiträge noch mal durchgelesen und verstehe die Aufregung nicht!!!

Die meisten sagen: am besten etwas wo Beides möglich ist und ein klares NEIN! gibt es nur zu den "Nur Bikepark Wochenende" (von magic^desire und apoptygma)

Niemand hat irgendwo gesagt "die BergabLeute" wollen wir nicht, noch hat jemand gesagt "NurTouren" wollen wir nicht!

Im Prinzip sind alle einer Meinung, nämlich:

Ein Treffen, bei dem es nur EINE Möglichkeit gibt (nämlich nur Bikepark, oder nur Touren) ist doof.

Also, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## trhaflhow (9. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben,
> 
> @ Nuala: Ich hab einen total netten Kontakt zu Andrea (Hahn),....die zusammen mit Patricia ja die Tourguide-Frau vom GRT-Gets Out ist und hab von ihr schon einmal vorab den neuen Termin fürs Gets-Out 2011 zugemailt bekommen.
> Es findet (wieder) in Pontresina vom 30.06.- 03.07.2011 statt ;-)
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der seele
mir ist der ort auch egal. ( wenn ich an dem termin frei habe) ich fahre überall hin mit meinem womo und da sitzt auch der mann mit drin. der kann sich auch alleine beschäftigen wenn einige probleme damit haben.
es wird sicher nicht nur eine bikertruppe geben

also  WO? ist jemand der ( tschuldigung die) sich an einem ort auskennt an dem man gut biken kann und bereit wäre zu guiden.

zur versicherrungsrechtliche sache, die auch angesprochen wurde:
wenn einer "alles" organisiert kann sie wenn irgendwas passiert durchaus haftbar gemacht werden.
also ganz einfach eine guidet ( oder mehrere), wer anderes organisiert die unterkunft und fahrgemeinschaften können selbst gebildet werden.
das mit dem " erwachsen und selbstverantwortlich" sehe ich auch so.
aber wenn dann wirklich ein schaden entsteht, wird ( rechtschutz sei dank) doch ein schuldiger gesucht.

wenn ichs richtig sehe sauerland oder fränkische!!
ok ich wiederhole mich wer kennt sich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

ich kenne mich in willigen auf der freeridestrecke bestens aus, da kenne ich jeden anlieger, table und auch die fiesen bremswellen 

wie sieht´s denn mit gps-touren in willingen aus? ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber wäre das nicht auch eine möglichkeit, da wird da auch der pfadfindersinn geweckt


----------



## JarJarBings (9. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also für nen Bike-Park-Wochenende wäre ich allerdings wieder raus, auch im Sauerland  Bin auch inzwischen nur noch HT-Maus, hab mein Fully geschlachtet.
> 
> Runterbügeln reizt mich nicht.
> 
> ...



dito, außer dass ich mein fully noch habe. ;-)


----------



## NewLife19 (9. November 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin voll verwirrt. Eigentlich bin ich einer weiteren Teilnahme am Ladies-Treffen nicht abgeneigt, aber nachdem was ich grad so gelesen hab, artet es eher in Chaos aus. 3 Seiten sind schon voll, aber noch kein gemeinsamer Nenner für den Veranstaltungsort gefunden.

Irgendwie haben sich das Sauerland und die Fränkische Schweiz herauskristallisert. Sollten für diese Regionen Locals vorhanden sein, sind das doch gute Vorschläge.
Ich wäre fürs Sauerland mit dem Bikepark in Winterberg. Ich muss da noch negative Erlebnisse aus den Anfängen meiner MTB-Karriere ausbügeln 

Wovon ich nicht so begeistert bin, ist die Idee mit Anhang anzureisen. Ursprünglich sollte es ein Ladies-Treffen sein und kein LadiesmitAnhang-Treffen. Ich bin offen für neue Regionen, offen für die unterschiedlichen Mitfahrerinnen und ihr Können (egal in welcher Hinsicht). Aber die ursprüngliche Idee sollte bewahrt bleiben, da die meisten von uns sich ein Ladies-Treffen gewünscht haben, weil sie sonst überwiegend nur mit Männern fahren.

Ich würd mich somit erstmal mit auf die Liste setzen wollen, denn unser erstes Treffen hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wenn die Rahmenbedingungen geklärt sind hinsichtlich Ort, Datum, Locals, mit/ohne Anhang und Unterkunft, dann werd ich immer noch dabei sein oder für eine andere Interessentin Platz machen.

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## alet08 (9. November 2010)

Thema ´fränkische...´ :  http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=48

*wiederwegbin* Alex


----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

...ich finds gar nicht so schlimm, wenns mal kracht, kann durchaus konstruktiv sein! Ich find es hat uns vorwärts gebracht! 
Die Mädels, die sich allerdings aus allem raus halten, wenns ungemütlich wird und dann, wenn alles überstanden ist, sich wieder einklinken.....na ja, dazu sage ich lieber nichts.....-

Wenn wir niemanden aus der Fränkischen Schweiz haben, der sich auskennt und uns guiden kann, dann sollten wir überlegen, ob wir nicht lieber dorthin fahren, wo wir auch einen Local in unserer Gruppe haben, der sich auskennt!! Das machts einfacher! Allerdings sollte dieser Lokal beides kennen: Die Touren und den Bikepark!
Also: Welche Bikerin aus unserer Truppe wohnt in einem Gebiet, wo die Kombination von Bikepark und Touren fahren toll ist? Diejenige soll sich mal überlegen, ob sie guiden kann und Lust hat uns Ihr Revier in seiner ganzen Pracht zu präsentieren!
Wenn wir dann so jemanden finden, dann wüßten wir schonmal wo es hingehen soll. Dann sollte diese Person alleinig zum guiden und für Tipps (z.B. eine Bleibe finden) ansprechbar sein...die Organisation kriegen wir dann bestimmt gut hin!
Alles andere wird sich weisen. 

Beetlejuice


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Ich werfe jetzt mal einfach Aachen und das Dreiländereck in den Raum. Wir haben bei uns im Wald schöne flowige Trails, wunderbar in Touren aneinanderhängbar. Hoch über Forstwege und dann runter über Trails.  Im Aachener Wald könnte ich auch guiden, allerdings sind bei so´ner Tour nicht mehr als 700-800hm drinnen. Und ja, auch CCler haben hier ihren Spaß, man kann jeden einzelnen Sprung umfahren und es gibt massig Chickentrails. In der näheren Umgebung (ca. 30-50km) haben wir die Filthy Trails in Maasmelcheln, Belgien und den Bikepark in Malmedy, auch Belgien.

Das hier wäre Malmedy (eine der Strecken) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8zAbMqc7rE"]YouTube        - MTB Malmedy - Jasper Veeckman[/nomedia]

Filthytrails hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slFShmb4j-I"]YouTube        - The Filthy Trails[/nomedia]

Das hier sind ein paar unserer Trails im Aachener Wald 

Hier noch mehr [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYnmX9KPezc&feature=related"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

Heeeeyyy!

Das hört sich doch schon mal nach Spass an!! Was meint Ihr?

Beetlejuice


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

Jetzt bin ich von der Arbeit zurück, habe 3 Seiten nachgelesen und nichts ist dabei raus gekommen. Daher hier mal ein klarer Vorschlag:

Ort: Willingen

Unterkunft: Jugendherberge

Datum: 27.-29.05.2011 oder 17.-19.06.2011

Die Unterkunft in der Jugendherberge kostet pro Person 19 mit Frühstück, 23 mit Halbpension. Die Jugendherberge liegt 4,7km entfernt von der Gondel am Ettelsberg, wo sich eine Freeride- und eine Downhillstrecke so wie ein 4x befindet.
Touren habe ich auf der Willingen Homepage die hier gefunden:
http://www.bike-willingen.de/bike_touren.html
Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere (mich eingeschlossen) vorher schon mal dort und kann eine Strecke antesten. Wenn sich noch ein Lokal finden würde um so besser. Ich selber kenne in Willingen nur den Bikepark, habe aber dringend vor das zu ändern.

Noch etwas allgemeines:
1. Es soll ein Ladies-Wochenende werden. Das heißt *KEIN ANHANG!!!* Ich denke damit spreche ich im Namen aller, die im Harz auch schon dabei waren. (Sollte das nicht der Fall, korrigiert mich bitte)
2. Es soll ein gemeinschaftliches Wochenende werden, daher wäre es schon schön, wenn alle die gleiche Unterkunft hätten. Ich habe eine Jugendherberge vorgeschlagen, da es dort gerade für Gruppen eigentlich immer eigene Gemienschaftsräume gibt. Außer dem gibt es direkt in Willingen keinen Campingpatz, der nächste ist einige Kilometer entfernt. 
3. Es soll keine Dame ausgeschlossen werden und alle sind Willkommen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Bergauf- *und* das Bergabradl mitnehmen.
4. Zum Datum: vom 10.-13.06.2011 findet dort das Bikefestival statt. Dieses Wochenende wäre also für so ein Treffen denkbar ungünstig.

Das WoEnde im Harz war super und ich habe noch Hoffnung, das es nächstes Jahr ebenso wird. 

Und jetzt bitte eure Meinung


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt mal einfach Aachen und das Dreiländereck in den Raum. Wir haben bei uns im Wald schöne flowige Trails, wunderbar in Touren aneinanderhängbar. Hoch über Forstwege und dann runter über Trails. Im Aachener Wald könnte ich auch guiden, allerdings sind bei so´ner Tour nicht mehr als 700-800hm drinnen. Und ja, auch CCler haben hier ihren Spaß, man kann jeden einzelnen Sprung umfahren und es gibt massig Chickentrails. In der näheren Umgebung (ca. 30-50km) haben wir die Filthy Trails in Maasmelcheln, Belgien und den Bikepark in Malmedy, auch Belgien.
> 
> Das hier wäre Malmedy (eine der Strecken) YouTube - MTB Malmedy - Jasper Veeckman
> 
> ...




Kling sehr gut, gefällt mir! 
Wie wäre es da mit Unterkunft?

(Habe zum tippen etwas länger gebraucht. Du warst mit deinem Vorschlag etwas schneller.)


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Wir haben hier auch ein JuHe, Campingplatz leider nicht. Aber dafür direkten Stadtanschluss... Vielleicht auch für den ein oder anderen interessant, Maastricht und Lüttich sind in 30Min. Autofahrt zu erreichen und bieten eine gute Möglichkeit mal in diese "fremdländischen Metropolen" einzutauchen 

Ääähm, noch mal zu Malmedy: Es gibt nur einen Tellerlift, kann spannend werden 

Willigen fände ich aber auch gaaaaaaaaaanz großartig


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2010)

Für die vom Süden:

-Bad Wildbad/Baiersbronn/Schwarzwaldhochstraße
-Todtnau/Freiburg

erst mal nen Ort und nen Termin festlegen -


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2010)

Na also, geht doch 

So wie ich das im Moment sehe wäre Willingen vorn - ich denke wir warten noch ein bisschen wegen anderen Vorschlägen, bzw. ob die anderen Orte auch noch Zustimmung finden. 



> Noch etwas allgemeines:
> 1. Es soll ein Ladies-Wochenende werden. Das heißt KEIN ANHANG!!! Ich denke damit spreche ich im Namen aller, die im Harz auch schon dabei waren. (Sollte das nicht der Fall, korrigiert mich bitte)
> 2. Es soll ein gemeinschaftliches Wochenende werden, daher wäre es schon schön, wenn alle die gleiche Unterkunft hätten. Ich habe eine Jugendherberge vorgeschlagen, da es dort gerade für Gruppen eigentlich immer eigene Gemeinschaftsräume gibt. Außer dem gibt es direkt in Willingen keinen Campingpatz, der nächste ist einige Kilometer entfernt.
> 3. Es soll keine Dame ausgeschlossen werden und alle sind Willkommen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Bergauf- und das Bergabradl mitnehmen.
> ...



Jep! 

Zum Termin: wie wäre es nach den Sommerferien - mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja im Harz ein wenig Pech - wärmer wäre es im August auf alle Fälle 

Wie gesagt waren wir auch schonmal in Willingen - ich könnte wegen Touren auch noch mal unseren damaligen Wirt anschreiben - der hilft uns bestimmt weiter. Auch der Hinweis mit der Bikestation war eigentlich nicht schlecht, mit denen würde ich mich (sollte es denn bei Willingen bleiben) mal in Verbindung setzen, wie es mit einem (oder mehreren) Guide aussieht, welche Kosten entstehen, etc (vielleicht kommen die uns ja auch ein bisschen entgegen - wenn schon die "OffizielleLadiesOnlyBikeRegionTestGruppedesIBCForum"  aufschlägt). Ausserdem hatte Cristina ja gemeint, dass sie bis dahin auch schon guiden könnte (obwohl ... das hatte sie ja beim letztenmal schon gemacht, hmmmh). Evtl könnten turbo-huhnchen und ich ja auch vorab schon mal zum Strecken ausgucken hinfahren - soweit ist es ja von uns nicht (und der BikePark ist für Robert ja eh' versprochen, oder turbo ??)


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Ich wäre wenn auch für nach den Sommerferien. Denn da habe ich meinen 2er in Duisburg hinter mir 

Wie ich sagte, Willingen wäre auch meine erste Wahl, allerdings (und nun nicht schlagen) würde ich wohl nen Pensionszimmer nebendran suchen (ich bin da nen wenig eigen und allergisch gegen JuHe, Doppelstockbetten und Gemeinschaftsduschen, wo ich nicht weiss, was für komische Menschen (also nicht wir Mädels da sondern allgemein) da voher so....egal! Ich würd mir halt nen Zimmer suchen , was ich getz aber auch nicht als so schlimm erachten würde.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Evtl könnten turbo-huhnchen und ich ja auch vorab schon mal zum Strecken ausgucken hinfahren - soweit ist es ja von uns nicht (und der BikePark ist für Robert ja eh' versprochen, oder turbo ??)


 
Auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## lucie (9. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich von der Arbeit zurück, habe 3 Seiten nachgelesen und nichts ist dabei raus gekommen. Daher hier mal ein klarer Vorschlag:
> 
> Ort: Willingen
> 
> ...





Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Votec Tox (9. November 2010)

Mhmm, wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir Aachen zu weit weg. War mal zu einem Endurotreffen (lecker Werksverkauf von Printen) dort und die Fahrt vom Bodensee dorthin zog sich so endlos in die Länge, gefühlt weiter als bis Hamburg 
Schwäb. Alb, Schwarzwald, Pfalz fände ich natürlich - rein aus meiner egoistischen Sicht - besser oder irgendwas auf der Nord-Südachse, wie Willingen oder Winterberg! Das würde auch gut passen.
Einen Bikepark als zusätzliche Option zu gemeinsamen Touren fände ich auch klasse. Wobei ich mit meinem 15 kg Bionicon auch nur gemütlich bergauf unterwegs bin un die CCler dann immer warten müssen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

Hört sich doch alles total super an....wir haben die Location, Terminvorschläge, Leute die sich vor Ort auskennen. Das ging ja dann doch richtig gut aus, nach all den Querelen am Anfang. Fand cool, wie Turbo-Huhnchen die Vorgaben gemacht hat, was läuft und was nicht! 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Und das Dreiländer-Eck können wir ja dann nächstes Jahr ansteuern....- oder gar im Herbst???

Beetlejuice


----------



## Jennfa (9. November 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Trailanteil bei einer Tour in Willingen sehr hoch wäre. Oder ob die "Trails" denn wirklich spannend sind??? Kennt sich hier vielleicht jemand besser in der Gegend aus? Ich denke so spannend wie im Harz ist die Gegend Trailmäßig nicht. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch. Würde ja auch gern Touren und Bikepark verbinden, aber wenn dann müssten die Trails auch mal ein paar mehr Wurzeln und Steine enthalten  und technisch ein bisserl was bieten . 
Wir brauchen dringend einen LOCAL!


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Da ich grad mitgeteilt bekommen habe, wann wir wohl den SKS-Jugend-Cup und somit wohl auch das 2- und 3-Stundenrennen im Rahmen der Marathon Trophy in Hagen ausrichten, wäre ich auf jeden Fall schonmal für das WE 28.08. raus.


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2010)

Terminvorschläge:


27.-29.05.11 

17.-19.06.11 (nicht in allen Bundesländern ausserhalb der Ferien)

23. -25.06.11 

19.-21.08.11 (nicht in allen Bundesländern ausserhalb der Ferien)

02.-04.09.11

@jennfa: Sauerland ist "sanfter" als der Harz, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es auch dort schöne Trails - man muss sie nur finden. Deshalb wäre ein Local schon sinnvoll.

... und noch was "ProSauerland" - dort gibt es Rose Testcenter, d. h. man kann sich für kleines Geld (ca. 15 Euro/Tag) auch mal ein anderes Rad ausleihen.


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Hier der Link zur Terminumfrage: http://www.doodle.com/78vrewbyhcfygsvf


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2010)

Prima, Willingen stand schon dieses Jahr auf meiner Wunschliste, leider haben wir es terminlich nicht hinbekommen.

Da ich mich mittlerweile an das Fahrverhalten meiner Sau gewöhnt habe und nicht mehrere Räder mitschleppen will, denke ich wird es genau das richtige sein. Bis 1200 HM/Tag fahre ich sie auch noch (ganz gemütlich) bergauf. So ein Mix aus trailigen Touren, Bikepark und gemütlichem Beisammensein, wie wir es im Harz hatten sagt mir mehr zu als einseitiges Bergabheizen oder Kilometerfressen.

Wenn es klappt, freue ich mich. Und ich hatte keine Lust mich an Diskussionen zu beteiligen, welche aus Mißverständnissen resultieren (manchmal sind Planungen mit Männern wirklich einfacher).

Und jetzt ab zur Terminabstimmung...


----------



## Principiante (10. November 2010)

Na dann...
schön, dass es ja scheinbar doch klappt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Terminabstimmung erledigt. (Übrigens prima Idee, Nuala!)


_von Beetlejuice : Die Mädels, die sich allerdings aus allem raus halten, wenns ungemütlich wird und dann, wenn alles überstanden ist, sich wieder einklinken.....na ja, dazu sage ich lieber nichts.....-_

Hoffe, Du meinst nicht mich damit. Mir ging das nämich dermaßen auf den Nerv: immer wieder : _"...wir wollen nicht in einen Bikepark"_  obwohl schon zehnmal gesagt wurde, das es ein Ort für Touren und Park werden wird... so stur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mein Meister sagte immer: _Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil._


Nun, egal, scheint ja jetzt richtig gut anzulaufen.
Willingen würde ich auch gut finden, kenne ich nämlich noch nicht.
Jugendherberge wäre mir egal, bin Mitglied.
Aber was ist mit den Rädern? Kann man die dort irgendwie wegschließen, oder bleibt es jedem selber überlassen, wie er sie sichert? (Nimm meins' dann mit ins' Bett...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielleicht stellt uns die Jugendherberge einen Kellerraum oder so zur Verfügung, kann man ja mal fragen.Weiß ja nicht wie es in Willingen so mit dem Diebstahl steht, hier in Berlin habe ich meine Bikes unter dem Hintern, oder in der Wohnung. Anders geht es hier gar nicht, Keller sowieso nicht.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lg, Principiante!


----------



## beetle-juice (10. November 2010)

Hallo Principiante, 

...ich kanns ja verstehen, dass man da einen Hals bekommt- ich hatte ja auch einen. Ich war ja jetzt die ersten Tage aktiv bei Euch im Forum und dann fings gleich SO(!) an....- hätte fast die Flucht ergriffen und mir vorgenommen...entweder nur noch mit den GRT-Mädels was zu machen, oder weiter mit meinen vielen Männer-Kumpels zu fahren...- die sind zwar konditionell mir haushoch überlegen, aber wenigstens sind sie pflegeleicht, zuverlässig und unkompliziert! Zum Glück gibts aber auch hier ein paar unkomplizierte Mädels mit Plan, denen es auch so ging wie mir! Ich freu mich jetzt aufs gemeinsame Biken mit Euch!

Beetle-Juice


----------



## velo1981 (10. November 2010)

hi ihrs,

hab mich gerade durch die ganzen Seiten gemurkt und finde es super, dass es jetzt richtig formen annimmt.

Ich war auch beim letzten Ladies Treffen dabei und es war WIRKLICH WIRKLICH super gut. Also nicht abschrecken lassen. In Wirklichkeit sind alle coole Mädels...

Terminabstimmung erledigt.

Willingen super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (10. November 2010)

@Beetle-Juice :
Das mit den GRT-Mädels würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Wie wäre das Kohle mäßig?
Könntest Du mir da bitte ein paar Infos per pN geben?
Und wäre das nicht auch mal ne' Idee hier?
LO überfällt die GRT Mädels?


Und nochwas: Ich hatte das ernst gemeint, dass ich von den Touren Ladys' gerne ein paar Tips von wegen Fahrtechnik und so annehmen würde.
Würde dann auch mein Ghost zusätzlich mitnehmen und Euch bei einer Tour als Geschwindigkkeitsbremse dienen..._grins_...
Sauerstoffflasche habe ich auch bei.


Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## apoptygma (10. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> ....aber wenigstens sind sie pflegeleicht, zuverlässig und unkompliziert! Zum Glück gibts aber auch hier ein paar unkomplizierte Mädels mit Plan, denen es auch so ging wie mir! Ich freu mich jetzt aufs gemeinsame Biken mit Euch!
> 
> Beetle-Juice



Son ein klein wenig geht mir aber jetzt dieses grenzwertig oberlehrerhafte einiger hier auf den Zeiger (ich nehm nun Dein Post als Zitat, weil es das letzte dieser Art war). Ich denke doch, das wir die grundlegenden Rahmenbedingungen doch getz seit gestern locker geklärt haben. Dann dürfte doch auch gern Ruhe sein oder? 

Wir können das Ganze natürlich auch nun noch nen paar Tage immer wieder ins Plenum zerren....

Das man dich hier an 3 Posts contra Bikepark so aufhängen kann find ich abendteuerlich.

Sei´s drum....


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2010)

@ Nuala: 

Prima Idee mit der Umfrage 

Ist dann Willingen angenommen? Dann würde ich mal bei der Jugendherberge anfragen (wer woanders unterkommen möchte: ist natürlich kein Problem).

hier mal der Link:

http://www.djh-hessen.de/articles_info.php?tPath=1_5&articles_id=116

..und wie man sieht ist es sogar eine Bett & Bike Unterkunft, d. h. Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Räder ist vorhanden


----------



## Nuala (10. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @ Nuala:
> 
> Prima Idee mit der Umfrage
> 
> Ist dann Willingen angenommen? Dann würde ich mal bei der Jugendherberge anfragen.



Keine Ahnung, ob Willingen OK ist. Ich fände es super! Würde allerdings den Bulli zur Übernachtung einer Jugendherberge vorziehen, habe traumatische Kindheitserlebnisse bezüglich Hagebuttentees in Jugendherbergen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2010)

Ist besser geworden. Es gibt jetzt schon Pfefferminztee!

Also ich bin auch für Willingen. Sauerland, wir kommen.


----------



## beetle-juice (10. November 2010)

....ich fänds schön für die Gemeinschaft, wenn wir alle dann  ausnahmslos in den sauren Apfel beissen und gemeinsam in die Jugendherberge gehen, zumal die Bikes jetzt auch unter sind... @Nuala....- ich bring Dir auch einen leckeren Tee mit, damit Du gänzlich ohne Hagebutten-Traumata die Zeit dort überstehst!
Oder gibts noch eine andere schönere Möglichkeit für uns alle zu übernachten??


Beetle-Juice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob Willingen OK ist. Ich fände es super! Würde allerdings den Bulli zur Übernachtung einer Jugendherberge vorziehen, habe traumatische Kindheitserlebnisse bezüglich Hagebuttentees in Jugendherbergen...



Prima, dann stünde ich mit meinem Übernachtungswunsch "out of the Jugendherberge" nicht allein da


----------



## Nuala (10. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> ....ich fänds schön für die Gemeinschaft, wenn wir alle dann  ausnahmslos in den sauren Apfel beissen und gemeinsam in die Jugendherberge gehen, zumal die Bikes jetzt auch unter sind... @Nuala....- ich bring Dir auch einen leckeren Tee mit, damit Du gänzlich ohne Hagebutten-Traumata die Zeit dort überstehst!
> Oder gibts noch eine andere schönere Möglichkeit für uns alle zu übernachten??
> 
> 
> Beetle-Juice



Sehr nett von Dir  Bleibt dann nur noch zu klären, wie das mit meiner Allergie (Geschmacksverstärker) mache. Aber ich kann auch mal 2 Tage Nudeln ohne Soße essen, bin da recht pflegeleicht


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. November 2010)

Zur Info:
Eine Übernachtung in Jugendherbergen ist generell nur für Mitglieder möglich. Man muss also Mitglied sein oder vor Ort Mitglied werden (Jahresbeitrag 21 Eur).


----------



## velo1981 (10. November 2010)

Ich hab nichts gegen Jugendherberge...ich hab aber auch nichts gegen wo anders schlafen...hauptsache Willingen und nette Mädels (na ja und vielleicht ein bisschen wärmer, das wär toll)



Ihr merkt schon, ich bin flexibel. 


Beim letzten Mal haben auch einige in ihren Womos geschlafen und trotzdem hatten wir sie lieb..


----------



## isali (10. November 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen Jugendherberge...ich hab aber auch nichts gegen wo anders schlafen...hauptsache Willingen und nette Mädels (na ja und vielleicht ein bisschen wärmer, das wär toll)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du und Sarah hatten ja auch den Luxus-Schlafplatz beim letzten Mal. 

Willingen ist super. Bin dafür.


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2010)

... bevor der Link von Nuala zur Terminumfrage untergeht:

http://www.doodle.com/78vrewbyhcfygsvf


----------



## Lady_Mud (10. November 2010)

Super, das wird doch. Habe mich gerade auf Doodle eingetragen.
Ich schließe mich der Pension/Hotelfraktion an. 

Übernehme auch gerne die Ausarbeitung von ein paar Touren per GPS mit verscheidenen Distanzen, Höhenmetern etc. 
Lokale Insider Tips bezüglich Single Trails sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2010)

... wer sind martha, berta und Emma


----------



## Nuala (10. November 2010)

ich habe keinen schimmer...


----------



## beetle-juice (10. November 2010)

...hab gerade echt einen kleinen Lachkrampf bekommen beim Durchsehen der Terminliste.....- Berta ist auf einmal auf und davon-.....und Martha scheint eine ziemliche Ja-Sagerin zu sein.....Emma hingegen ist grundsätzlich gegen alles....- ist doch klar, dass das von einer kleinen Saboteuse ist, oder??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beetle-juice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (10. November 2010)

Puhhh...
Seitenlang, aber geschafft

@Martina
Danke für den Eintrag im Auftrag 

...und schön das sich diese ganze Aufregung gelegt hat
Meine Stimme ist abgegeben.


----------



## JarJarBings (10. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wäre wenn auch für nach den Sommerferien. Denn da habe ich meinen 2er in Duisburg hinter mir
> 
> Wie ich sagte, Willingen wäre auch meine erste Wahl, allerdings (und nun nicht schlagen) würde ich wohl nen Pensionszimmer nebendran suchen (ich bin da nen wenig eigen und allergisch gegen JuHe, Doppelstockbetten und Gemeinschaftsduschen, wo ich nicht weiss, was für komische Menschen (also nicht wir Mädels da sondern allgemein) da voher so....egal! Ich würd mir halt nen Zimmer suchen , was ich getz aber auch nicht als so schlimm erachten würde.



ich würde mich dann dir anschließen -falls ich komme. aber ich glaube, ihr seid ihr irgendwie zu hart für mich. 
hab mich dennoch mal eingetragen, todesmutig....


----------



## apoptygma (10. November 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich würde mich dann dir anschließen -falls ich komme. aber ich glaube, ihr seid ihr irgendwie zu hart für mich.
> hab mich dennoch mal eingetragen, todesmutig....



DU KOMMST MIT!!!!! 

Ich werd nach Duisburg nur noch nen sabbernder Lappen sein ;-)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. November 2010)

Auch eingetragen!


----------



## NewLife19 (10. November 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich zu doof zum Zitieren, deshalb so: Ich bin auch froh, dass sich die ganze Aufregung gelegt hat 

Da Willingen so quasi in der Region zu Winterberg liegt, bin ich auch fürs Sauerland. Terminmäßig scheint sich der August hervorzuheben, was mein Wunschtermin wäre.

Außerdem bin ich eher Freund von einer festen Unterkunft, aber das man bei einer Jugendherberge Mitglied sein muss, ist mir neu. 

Gute Nacht Ladies
Susa


----------



## velo1981 (10. November 2010)

sieht nach dem We aus 

19.-21.08.11 oder?

Sind schon 13.


----------



## Deleted92756 (11. November 2010)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> aber das man bei einer Jugendherberge Mitglied sein muss, ist mir neu.



Ein Anruf beim Deutschen Jugendherbergswerk bestätigt die Notwendigkeit der Mitgliedschaft.

Wenn man also in einer Jugendherberge als Nichtmitglied übernachten will, dann muss man zusätzlich zum Übernachtungspreis noch EUR 21 für eine Jahres-Mitgliedschaft löhnen. Der Preis gilt für alle ab 27 J., für Jüngere 12,50.


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2010)

Da ich eh mit meinem Womo anreisen würde, werde ich mir mit der Zusage noch Zeit lassen und evtl. spontan dazu stoßen. Über einen definitiven Termin kann und will ich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden. Ich werde das hier aber weiter verfolgen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## das waldhuhn (11. November 2010)

_Über einen definitiven Termin kann und will ich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden. Ich werde das hier aber weiter verfolgen._

Schön gesagt! Ich muss eh soo viele Faktoren bei der Planung berücksichtigen dass ichs heute auch echt noch nicht sagen kann. 430km Anfahrt sind ja auch ned nix.
Aber mal schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (11. November 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> _Über einen definitiven Termin kann und will ich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden. Ich werde das hier aber weiter verfolgen._
> 
> Schön gesagt! Ich muss eh soo viele Faktoren bei der Planung berücksichtigen dass ichs heute auch echt noch nicht sagen kann. 430km Anfahrt sind ja auch ned nix.
> Aber mal schauen!



Aber wir würden uns dann mal live und in Farbe sehen... Wäre das nix?! 
Ich habe aber auch schon mal für den Fall der Fälle den GRT-gets-out-Termin gespeichert, da kommt dieses Jahr keine Yogaausbildung dazwischen, da bin ich dann schon fertig


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2010)

hey, da weiß ich ja schon, wer nach der Tour die Entspannung übernimmt...


----------



## beetle-juice (11. November 2010)

.....- wir sind alle wohl Powerfrauen, die viele Dinge gleichzeitig machen, sodass es echt an uns liegt, dass wir wirklich lernen, uns selbst die Zeit und die Räume zu schaffen, für solche Dinge wie dieses Treffen aber auch andere Dinge, die uns gut tun. Wie wertvoll gemeinsam erlebte, geballte Frauenpower sein kann, hab ich dieses Jahr beim Biken mit anderen Frauen beim GirlsRideToo-Gets Out erlebt. Die Erfahrung war für mich total bereichernd..v.a. weil ich von Haus aus in Familie und Freundeskreis fast nur mit Männern zu tun habe. Ich versuche zu vermeiden, dass der "Terminplan" Herr über mich ist, sondern vielmehr ich der Herr über den "Terminplan"....- was zugegeben als Mutter zweier Söhne, professionelle Künstlerin und Designerin, Doktorantin mit Haus, Hof, 2 Hunden, 2 Katzen- auch ne echte Herausforderung ist!!! Ich werd trotzdem dabei sein beim LO-Treffen und freu mich drauf!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beetle-juice


----------



## Principiante (11. November 2010)




----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> .....- wir sind alle wohl Powerfrauen, die viele Dinge gleichzeitig machen, sodass es echt an uns liegt, dass wir wirklich lernen, uns selbst die Zeit und die Räume zu schaffen, für solche Dinge wie dieses Treffen aber auch andere Dinge, die uns gut tun. Wie wertvoll gemeinsam erlebte, geballte Frauenpower sein kann, hab ich dieses Jahr beim Biken mit anderen Frauen beim GirlsRideToo-Gets Out erlebt. Die Erfahrung war für mich total bereichernd..v.a. weil ich von Haus aus in Familie und Freundeskreis fast nur mit Männern zu tun habe. Ich versuche zu vermeiden, dass der "Terminplan" Herr über mich ist, sondern vielmehr ich der Herr über den "Terminplan"....- was zugegeben als Mutter zweier Söhne, professionelle Künstlerin und Designerin, Doktorantin mit Haus, Hof, 2 Hunden, 2 Katzen- auch ne echte Herausforderung ist!!! Ich werd trotzdem dabei sein beim LO-Treffen und freu mich drauf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Liebe beetle-juice,
toll, dass Du so eine selbstbestimmte Powerfrau bist. Ich habe in diesem Jahr das LO-Treffen im Harz als genial, lustig, lehrreich, bereichernd etc, erfahren. Eine Wiederholung würde mich sehr freuen, da ich auch fast nur mit Männern fahre. Und trotzdem will ich mich nicht schon zehn Monate im Voraus festlegen. Auch ich habe Job, Kinder und Haus. Aber ich bin gerne mit Mann und Kindern zusammen. Der favorisierte Termin fällt zufällig genau in unsere Sommerferien. In dem Sinne evtl. bis im August.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Nuala (11. November 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> hey, da weiß ich ja schon, wer nach der Tour die Entspannung übernimmt...



hahaa, bist du auch so eine die denkt, dass man beim yoga im schneidersitz auf dem boden sitzt und atmet  wenn ja, kuck mal hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciAnDkxaJE4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ashtanga Yoga Primary Series kino MacGregor Miami[/nomedia]

wir können aber gerne abends oder vor dem radeln ein bisschen yoga machen, macht viel spaß und bringt auch so einiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. November 2010)

Na ja, ich hab zwar kein Haus, Hof, Pferd, akademische Titel oder ne Menge um die Ohren (wenn auch mit fast erwachsenem Kind und Job) aber ich bin insofern selbstbestimmt, als das ich vor allem, wenn ich denn plötzlich im August keinen Bock auf Biken hab, auch zu Haus bleibe. 

Von daher ist mein Voting eben nicht als Zusage meines Kommens zu werten, sondern als "jo, da wärs schon gut"



Aber wenn dann eben gern wenns warm ist und die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gering


----------



## beetle-juice (11. November 2010)

@AnjaR. ....- das mit den Sommerferien ist doof. Ich bin in den Sommerferien auch total gern mit meiner Familie und kanns echt verstehen, dass das dann ein Problem wird. Wäre schön, wenn sich eine schöne Lösung findet, sodass beides möglich ist für Dich.

PS: Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ICH die selbstbestimmte Powerfrau bin, sondern Zitat: 
".....- wir sind alle wohl Powerfrauen, die viele Dinge gleichzeitig machen.."

..da hast Du echt was falsch verstanden....- seis drum. 

beetle-juice


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...daher ist mein Voting eben nicht als Zusage meines Kommens zu werten, sondern als "jo, da wärs schon gut"





AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Jahr das LO-Treffen im Harz als genial, lustig, lehrreich, bereichernd etc, erfahren. Eine Wiederholung würde mich sehr freuen, da ich auch fast nur mit Männern fahre.
> 
> Gruß Anja



So gehts mir auch. Ich mache super gern wieder mit - mal schauen, ob es passt. 

Da schon so viel über das "wo" geschrieben wurde traue mich fast nicht zu sagen, dass Willingen einer der wenigen Orte in Deutschland ist, wo ich schon mehrere Tage gefahren bin. Ich hätte nichts gegen andere Vorschläge.  z.B. irgendwo im Süden!  Ich musste eine Einladung zum fahren in Bensheim (Heidelberg nähe) kurzfristig absagen   Es gibt so viele unentdeckte (für mich) Orte! OK, aber wenn die Mehrheit nach Willingen möchte, würde ich nochmal hin.


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2010)

ist doch super, dass du da schon mal warst...dann haben wir mehr Experten am Start


----------



## Martina H. (11. November 2010)

... und gerade wollte ich es auch schreiben:

Hurra, wir haben unseren Auskenner


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2010)

Der Sinn meiner Beitrag scheint ihr (gewollt) übersehen zu haben   ... Ausserdem, bin ich eine bekennende hinterherfahrerin - abgesehen von meiner Hausrunden und natürlich hier in der Stadt


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2010)

Hi HiFi XS!

Ich glaube Willingen ist schon so gut wie entschieden, da musst Du dann durch..._grins_...

Aber ich frage trotzdem nochmal bei den Leuten aus Franken nach, ob sie uns was anbieten, wegen Touren Guide und Fahrtechnik und so.
Die sind wirklich sehr nett, man könnte es ja dann für einen anderen Termin ins Auge fassen.

Kümmer mich nachher drum, jetzt geht es erstmal ab zum Zahnklempner..._ächz_...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi HiFi XS!
> 
> Aber ich frage trotzdem nochmal bei den Leuten aus Franken nach, ob sie uns was anbieten,
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Hallöchen Principiante - Kollegin    Ja - Mach das doch   Warum nicht. Es spricht nix gegen weitere Treffmöglichkeiten. Würde ich auf jedenfall begrüßen.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles verfolgt aber wenns nach Willigen geht denke ich würd ich auch gern kommen.
martina hat mich überzeug. 

Nur mitten in der Ferien könnte schlecht sein, ne Schottlandreise mit Freunden steht an und einer davon ist Lehrer(Wenn alles klappt!  ).


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2010)

... ja prima 

Guck mal hier:

http://www.doodle.com/78vrewbyhcfygsvf

eine Abstimmung zum Thema Termin (von Nuala)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. November 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> aber ich glaube, ihr seid ihr irgendwie zu hart für mich.
> hab mich dennoch mal eingetragen, todesmutig....




Na wenn du kommst können wir uns ja zusammen tun, falls die anderen uns davon fahren.

Die gleichen Bedenken hatte (/hab?) ich auch.


Den Link hab ich auch gefunden aber danke trozdem für den Hinweis.

Hab das August Wochenende jetzt nicht markiert, denn wenn ich da nicht in Urlaub fahre könnte ichd a sicherlich auch.


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2010)

... pfffft, ihr habt mich noch nicht fahren sehen - böse Zungen behaupten, ich hätte mein Rad nur zum Schieben 

Wär trotzdem gut, wenn du Dich einträgst. Ist einfacher dann den Überblick zu behalten - es handelt sich ja hier (noch) nicht um eine verbindliche Zusage.

In Sachen Willingen: ich trage momentan noch ein paar Infos zusammen, sobald ich alles beieinander habe schreibe ich.

Gibt es in Sachen "andere Orte" schon neues?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi HiFi XS!
> 
> Ich glaube Willingen ist schon so gut wie entschieden, da musst Du dann durch..._grins_...
> 
> ...


Salve,
ich habe deinen Beitrag im Osternohe Thread gelesen.
Also wenn ihr Tipps oder ähnliches zur Fränkischen Schweiz braucht einfach im folgenden Thread posten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432773&page=119
Wir kennen glaube ich jede mögliche und unmögliche Tour in der Fränkischen! Ist einfach ein Top Gebiet zum Touren. Von S0 - S5 ist alles da. Da kann man für jeden Anspruch etwas zusammenstellen und O-nohe wäre ja auch zuckzuck erreicht!!!
00:51...und ab ins Bettchen!!
Gruß
Bernd
PS: Stellenweise wird in unserem Thread "fränkisch" geschrieben! Also nicht wundern!!!


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... pfffft, ihr habt mich noch nicht fahren sehen - böse Zungen behaupten, ich hätte mein Rad nur zum Schieben
> 
> Wär trotzdem gut, wenn du Dich einträgst. Ist einfacher dann den Überblick zu behalten - es handelt sich ja hier (noch) nicht um eine verbindliche Zusage.
> 
> ...




danke fuer dein engagement  und sei dir gewiss...ich werde ende august schaetzungsweise froh sein wenn ichs leben noch habe ) ich schiebe dann mit!


----------



## Veloce (14. November 2010)

Wenn ich das kleine Schwarze fahre wirds bergauf auch eher ein Kriechen.
Dank Kango kann ich aber vor Ort auswählen
Sicherer Unterstand für die Bicis wäre wichtig.
Mich würde es eher reizen im Fränkischen zu fahren .


----------



## beetle-juice (14. November 2010)

....ehrlich gesagt, würde ich auch lieber ein Treffen in der Fränkischen Schweiz machen.....- wieviel sind denn jetzt eigentlich für die Fränkische Schweiz zu haben und Osternohe??? Oder ist alles schon feste entschieden? 

beetle-juice


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2010)

... nöö, entschieden ist noch nichts.

Wie gesagt, ich sammele gerade ein paar Fakten für Willingen (Unterkunft, Touren, Guide, Art der Trails etc.) zusammen.

Wenn evtl. jmd. Anders etwas für Alternativen zusammenträgt, könnten wir vergleichen und dann entscheiden - wär' mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Dürfte doch kein Problem sein, also müsst eigentlich beides machbar sein.

Wir könnten doch eine Ausfahrt im Frühjahr machen und eine im Herbst?

Was meint Ihr?

Ich würde ja ehrlicher weise auch lieber in die Fränkische Schweiz fahren, fahr da schon seid Kindesbeinen hin und liebe diese Gegend einfach.

Aber da ich noch nie in Willingen war,  (also nur mal eine Nacht, ist aber schon Jahre her, zählt also nicht wirklich ),
würde mich das auch interessieren.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2010)

Macht ihr mal  Mir wärs aber, genauso wie das letzte Mal, einfach zu weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ich würde ja ehrlicher weise auch lieber in die Fränkische Schweiz fahren, fahr da schon seid Kindesbeinen hin und liebe diese Gegend einfach.


 
Dann wärst du also die erste die sich auskennt! Vielleicht könntest du dann ein paar Daten für den von Martina vorgeschlagenen Vergleich zusammentragen? Das wäre echt super!

Fränkische Schweiz kenne ich selber gar nicht wäre aber durchaus dafür zu haben. Auch die Idee zwei Wochenenden zu starten finde ich nicht schlecht, wäre dann wohl beide Male dabei.


----------



## beetle-juice (14. November 2010)

...ich finds auch toll, wenn wir eventuell zwei Treffen anpeilen, wie Turbo-Huhnchen es vorschlägt. Ich kenne beides nicht, weder Willingen (nur Winterberg kenn ich gut) noch die Fränkische zum Biken! Wäre auch bei beidem dabei. Ich frag auch noch mal meine Freunde, die in der Nähe von Regensburg wohnen, ob sie Plan haben oder jemanden kennen, der uns als Guide dienen könnte. 

beetle-juice


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Auch die Idee zwei Wochenenden zu starten finde ich nicht schlecht, wäre dann wohl beide Male dabei.





beetle-juice schrieb:


> ...ich finds auch toll, wenn wir eventuell zwei Treffen anpeilen...
> beetle-juice


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2010)

... entschuldigt, dass ich da mal unterbreche :

Könnten wir erst mal ein Treffen organisieren?? 


Bevor wir über 2 diskutieren??

Sicher wären auch 2 Treffen im Jahr interessant.

Allerdings sehe ich das etwas anders:

1. Es ist schon schwierig genug alle Interessen unter einen Hut zu bekommen - auch nur für einen Termin.
2. Die Organisation muss auch erstmal gemacht werden, bisher war ja nur "Gerede", oder hat jemand schon was getan? Die Arbeit kommt ja erst noch! Wer hat die Zeit dafür/wer macht es?
3. Ein Treffen im Jahr ist etwas Besonderes, auf dass man sich richtig freut - 2 Treffen dann schon nicht mehr (wird zur Gewohnheit).

Und für mich persönlich würden 2 Wochenenden nicht in Frage kommen. Ein Wochenende kann ich mich frei machen - kein Problem mit der Familie. 2 Wochenenden könnte ich mich frei machen - will ich aber nicht! Von der Kostenfrage ganz zu schweigen.

Also: lasst uns erstmal Ladies Treffen 2011 planen, organisieren und durchführen - und wenn dass dann nur halb so gut wird wie Ladies Treffen 2010  brauchen wir gar nicht Zwei!

.. und noch eins zum Ort:

Mit dem Fränkischen wären wir ja wieder beim Ursprung: anderen aus dem Forum zeigen wo man selbst fährt - sehen wo andere sich "rumtreiben", wenn Principiante das übernimmt: PRIMA! (Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Du alles alleine machen musst, organisatorische Hilfe von meiner Seite ist zugesagt)


----------



## Cristina (14. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... entschuldigt, dass ich da mal unterbreche :
> 
> Könnten wir erst mal ein Treffen organisieren??
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## velo1981 (15. November 2010)

Für Willingen waren halt recht viele und für mich ist es nicht ganz so weit zu fahren. Das find ich ganz schön.


Zum langsam fahren brauch ich mich gar nicht äußern, oder Martina?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. November 2010)

Puh, da hab ich ja echt was verpasst in 2 Wochen in der Sierra Nevada... Sonne pur, aber ohne Internet 

Hab gerade angefangen, mich ein bisschen hier durch zu kämpfen, aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Also soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe... Willingen oder Fränkische Schweiz, Bikepark + Touren, Unterkunft??? JuHe oder Zelten???, Termin 

Egal! 
Ich fand das letzte LO Treffen im Harz letztes Jahr so gut, dass ich mich jetzt einfach mal ohne weiteres hier anmelde 
Wo und wann ist erst mal nicht so wichtig. Ich bin für alles zu haben, was man auf einem Bike so anstellen kann, und wenn ich's noch nicht kenne, umso besser, dann gibt's ja was zu lernen  Die Unterkunft ist mir auch wurscht. Zelten finde ich persönlich ganz spaßig, aber wenn's eine Jugendherberge wird ist es auch gut. Hauptsache, man hat abends noch eine Möglichkeit, ganz entspannt zusammen zu hocken und sich zu unterhalten... (und ein komplettes Monatsgehalt sollte auch nicht unbedingt dafür drauf gehen). 

Den Harz fand ich als Bikerevier übrigens spitze. Allerdings kann man ja auch mal was anderes kennen lernen. Willingen und den Ochsenkopf würde ich auch gerne mal kennen lernen. Steht schon länger auf der Liste, und wenn das im Rahmen des LO-Treffens klappt... umso besser. 
Was ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen könnte: Vogesen und Lac Blanc. Dort gibt's auch tolle Touren-Möglichkeiten (ich sag nur 700 hm technischer Spitzkehrentrail ), und der Park ist einfach nur ... Für die Unterkunft gibt's dort eine passable Auswahl an netten Gites (bewirtschaftete Hütten mit Jugendherbergs-Charme), Chalets, oder Camping-Plätzen. Nur mal so als Anregung...


----------



## Martina H. (15. November 2010)

Hallo Scylla,

hab' Dich schon vermisst 

Du hast schon ganz richtig gelesen: entschieden ist noch nichts, aber könntest Du Dich trotzdem schon mal in die Terminliste eintragen - dann behalten wir besser den Überblick


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2010)

...es gibt doch in euren Wunschgebieten bestimmt noch andere Unterkünfte, wie in der Pfalz z.B. die Hütten vom Pfälzerverein, wo man übernachten kann, oder andere "Massenunterkünfte"

In der Fränkischen Schweiz gibts Alpenvereinshütten, unten der Link, vielleicht wär da was dabei?

http://www.dav-huettensuche.de/inde...=&gebirgsgruppe_id=A021&from_month=&to_month=


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2010)

Hallo ,

so, ich habe zwar noch nicht alle Infos beisammen, aber erstmal die Rahmendaten:

Trails: Alles da, von tourig bis technisch, es gibt Touren für GPS, Ausschilderungen, oder dann eben Guides (Kosten wären bei ca. 20 Pers. 15 Euro pP, ließe sich aber auch noch drüber reden). Bikepark direkt vor Ort und Winterberg (ca. 20 km entfernt)

Unterkunft: einmal die schon beschriebene Jugendherberge ( http://www.djh-hessen.de/articles_i...s_id=41&uKey=41f7cc81c330ce31b565ea9cf82de8cd) für 19 Euro/Nacht/Person incl. Frühstück, oder 23 Euro Halbpension. Bikekeller vorhanden (Bett & Bike Haus), Erfahrung mit Bikern auch (auf die Frage, ob die Räder sicher unterzubringen sind bekam ich die Auskunft: Machen sie sich keine Sorgen - beim Bikefestival haben wir Gäste, da liegt das Bike im Bett und der Fahrer davor  ), Sauna im Haus, Verpflegung auch für Sportler, Badeland in der Nähe. Die Jugendherbergen kann man nur mit Ausweis nutzen, in unserem Fall wäre es möglich einen Gruppenausweis zu beantragen (auch wenn wir kein eingetragener Verein sind), Kosten sind ca. 30 Euro - die könnten wir umschlagen oder ich teile mir das mit jemanden. Da gibt es schon eine Lösung. 

Dann gibt es noch eine Skihütte, die man mieten könnte (allerdings scheint der Vermieter zur Zeit im Urlaub zu sein, ich habe ihn nicht erreicht). http://www.as-willingen.de/skihuette_ettelsberg.html

Die ist auch sehr komfortabel ausgestattet (Sauna im Haus, etc.) in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Liftstation. Leider habe ich (noch) keine Preise für 2011, wenn ich die Preise von 2010 zu Grunde lege komme ich für 2 Übernachtungen/20 Personen auf rund 85 Euro/Person, allerdings ohne Verpflegung.

Die Auskünfte habe ich von der Jugendherberge und von der Snow & Bike Factory Willingen ( http://www.snow-bike-willingen.de/bikeverleih/ ).

Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, das die Eine oder Andere auch in den zahlreichen Hotels/Pensionen am Ort unterkommt oder auch ihr Wohnmobil nutzt. Sind ja nur Vorschläge.

Sollte es denn Willingen werden, wäre mein Favorit die Jugendherberge - und wenn es nur wegen der Verpflegung ist, um die man sich nicht kümmern müßte. Außerdem finde ich es auch mal ganz lustig in einem Mehrbettzimmer zu kampieren (  wer will mit mir in ein Zimmer?  )

Hat denn noch jemand Info's zu Alternativen zusammengetragen? Welche Orte stehen noch zur Diskussion (Fränkische Schweiz, Bischofsmais, Osternohe??)

Wir sollten mit der Ortswahl schnell voran kommen, da die Unterkünfte bekanntlich schon früh ausgebucht sein können - Platz für rund 20 Ladies gibt es auch nicht immer und überall. Im Moment scheint das Wochende 19. -21. August das Beliebteste zu sein und wir haben schon 21 Eintragungen 

Hier noch mal der Link zur Terminliste:

http://www.doodle.com/78vrewbyhcfygsvf


So, jetzt seid ihr wieder dran


----------



## beetle-juice (19. November 2010)

Boahhh ey! Echt ein Lob für Dein Engagement. Angesichts all der Infos, die Du zusammen getragen hast (die total klasse klingen!) und der vielen Möglichkeiten, die sich in Willingen anscheinend bieten, plus der vielen Mädels, die da hin möchten: "JA!" Ich bin dabei....- und- ich würd glatt auch mit Dir aufs Zimmer, wenn Du da auch noch ein Plätzchen für meine Bikekumpanin und Freundin Scylla hättest ......-
Wenn ich irgendwie zum Gelingen beitragen kann, dann meld Dich, ich helf gerne!

Beetlejuice


----------



## HiFi XS (19. November 2010)

dein organazitorisches können!


----------



## velo1981 (19. November 2010)

huhuhuhuuuu,
mööönsch super Martina!!

Ich komm auch mit dir aufs Zimmer, aber mein Rad darf mit deinem kuscheln, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2010)

... meinst' das geht gut? Nicht, dass die Beiden Blödsinn machen... 

@HiFi_XS: ich darf mal? organisatorisches  (Besserwissermodus aus)


----------



## HiFi XS (19. November 2010)

na klar!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. November 2010)

Danke Martina, dass du das alles zusammengetragen hast. 
Jugendherberge wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. November 2010)

@Martina 
 
super, dass du dir die ganze Arbeit gemacht hast, die Infos aufzutreiben und zusammenzufassen! Vielen Dank dafür!

Die Jugendherberge für Biker hört sich schon mal richtig gut an. Von der Skihütte wäre ich aber auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. November 2010)

Danke für die tolle Zusammenstellung!

Ich bin immer noch für Willingen, allerdings fürchte ich kann ich nicht im August.
(Schottland ruft!)


Und wenn ich doch kann, würd ich auch mit zu euch kommen und euch in der JHB Gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## velo1981 (20. November 2010)

Dann muss Martina sich auch die Taschenlampe unters Kinn halten und Gruselgeschichten erzählen...


----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2010)

... Taschenlampe unters Kinn halten reicht völlig...


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2010)

Juhuu ,

keiner da?

Sonst keine weiteren Äusserungen, Alternativen, Vorschläge, Anregungen...

Also wären jetzt 7 für Willingen, die anderen dagegen, haben kein Interesse mehr - oder sind auch dafür 

Wie machen wir weiter?


----------



## Nuala (21. November 2010)

ich bin für willingen


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2010)

Hy Nuala,

schön das Du "ON" bist.

Könnte man an die Terminumfrage evtl. noch Ort/andere Vorschläge anhängen? Dann würde es übersichtlicher bleiben und die Sache etwas vereinfachen.

Geht so was?


----------



## Nuala (21. November 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt noch mal eine Doodle-Umfrage für den Ort eingerichtet. Also tragt Euch bitte mit Eurem Wunsch-Ort hier ein http://doodle.com/4i2u5quxymqb9ygf


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (21. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy Nuala,
> 
> schön das Du "ON" bist.
> 
> ...



Nee, ging leider nicht, habe eine neue Umfrage eingerichtet.


----------



## Nuala (21. November 2010)

wer sind denn emma und berta?!


----------



## Jennfa (21. November 2010)

Hm...ich überlege mich auch mal einzutragen...gilt die Terminumfrage noch? Ich wäre wahrscheinlich überall dabei, hängt halt nur vom Termin ab.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2010)

> wer sind denn emma und berta?!



... die waren schon mal da, diesmal haben sie allerdings martha vergessen 

@ jennfa: herzlich willkommen - sicher geht die Terminumfrage noch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2010)

Ja, auch gerade eingetragen!

Super Martina, danke für alles, und ich gehe auch gerne mit Dir auf ein Zimmer. Wenn das so weiter geht, brauchen wir eh bloß eines.
Das erinnert mich an die alten Moppedfahrerzeiten. Schwabentour, organisiert von der Jugendherberge Tübingen. Dabei haben wir einmal auf ner Burg übernachtet. Alle Mann/Frau in einem 20-Personen-Schlafsaal.

Ich denke, wenn es Willingen wird, Zeitraum und Teilnehmer feststehen melden wir uns einzeln in der Jugendherberge an. Vielleicht kann man dem Herbergswirt eine Art Passwort/Gruppennamen geben, damit der die Einzelpersonen zuordnen kann wg. gemeinsamer Zimmer und dem Gruppentarif für den späteren Jugendherbergsausweis. Warscheinlich gibt es dann ja auch noch so eine Art Stichtag, bis zu dem man sich anmelden muss, die Jugendherberge muss ja schließlich auch planen. Wenn dann feststeht wie viele wir tatsächlich sind und welche Vorlieben bei denen vorherrschen, kann man sich ja ggf. um Guides (wenn gewünscht) kümmern.


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2010)

> Also tragt Euch bitte mit Eurem Wunsch-Ort hier ein http://doodle.com/4i2u5quxymqb9ygf



... da fehlen doch noch ein paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2010)

Eingetragen 
Sieht ja stark nach Willingen aus


----------



## imagofr (24. November 2010)

Hallo! Bin neu in der Runde, würde mich gerne anschließen und fände Willingen auch gut (ist die Fahrt nicht so weit)  Habt Ihr schon Termine?


----------



## Elmo66 (24. November 2010)

Hi, ich würde nur fuer einen Tag nach Willingen kommen (ohne Uebernachtung). 
Und mich dann auch gerne der Bikepark-Fraktion anschließen

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2010)

Hy,

hier noch mal die Terminliste:

http://www.doodle.com/78vrewbyhcfygsvf

und hier der "Wunschort":

http://doodle.com/4i2u5quxymqb9ygf

Bitte tragt Euch ein, dann ist es leichter den Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2010)

... so, und jetzt ein "Organisationsupdate"

Ich habe eben mit Herrn H. von der Jugendherberge Willingen gesprochen - die haben schon Buchungen bis 2012, das heißt:

Sollte doch noch jemand einen anderen Vorschlag haben (und möchte sich darum kümmern) müßte sie sich jetzt melden!!!

Wenn es denn Willingen, die Jugendherberge und das Wochenende 19. - 21. August werden soll (und davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal auf Grund der Umfragen aus), müßten wir uns jetzt verbindlich entscheiden. 

Die Jugendherberge muss mit Terminangabe, Anzahl der Personen auf die Gruppe gebucht werden. 8 Wochen vor Termin muss eine Anzahlung geleistet werden, Stornierungen sind bis 8 Wochen vorher kostenlos möglich, danach wird eine entsprechende Stornierungsgebühr fällig. 

Wenn ihr damit einverstanden seit, dass ich mich um die Unterkunft in der JH kümmere (allerdings nur nach entsprechenden Anmeldungen, bzw. auch Anzahlung), würde ich vorschlagen alles weiter per Mail, das sprengt sonst hier den Rahmen. 

Wer würde sich die "Gruppenkarte" mit mir teilen, oder wollen wir die Kosten dafür dann umlegen?

Schick mir Eure Mailadresse (am besten mit Nickname und Namen), ich mache dann entsprechende Rundschreiben fertig - Statusmeldungen kann es ja dann hier geben.

Nur, damit keine "Unruhe" aufkommt: niemand wird gezwungen in die JH zu gehen, Wohnmobil, andere Hotels/Pensionen - jede so wie sie möchte...

Also...


ich freu mich schon auf 


_LADIES TREFFEN 2011_


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. November 2010)

Hier die erste feste Zusage  (für die Jugenherberge 19.-21.08.2011)
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Warte praktisch nur noch auf die Mail mit Info zu Anzahlungshöhe und Zahlungziel (Datum und Kontodaten).  

An den Kosten für die Gruppenkarte würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen (auch wenn ich sie selber später nicht brauche).


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hier die erste feste Zusage  (für die Jugenherberge 19.-21.08.2011)
> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
> 
> Warte praktisch nur noch auf die Mail mit Info zu Anzahlungshöhe und Zahlungziel (Datum und Kontodaten).
> ...


 
dto.

Termin fest im Kalender!


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2010)

Hallo Ladies ,

ich möchte ALLE, die am Ladies Treffen 2011 teilnehmen möchten, sich bei mir per PN zu melden. Ich möchte eine Liste der Teilnehmerinnen haben, die dann möglichst verbindlich ist.

Schreibt mir bitte Eure Mailadresse (wenn möglich auch Handynummer) auf und auch, auch welche Unterkunft (Jugendherberge - oder "Kümmermichalleine", WoMo, etc.) von Euch gewünscht wird.

Bisheriger Teilnehmerstatus:

Jugendherberge:

Turbo-huhnchen
imagofr
chaotenkind
Martina H.

Ich freu' mich auf Euch!!!


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2010)

... uuuuuunnnnnnnd Update:

Jugendherberge:

Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
lucie
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi XS


Keine Übernachtung:

Elmo66 (nur Samstag)


... ich warte noch auf Teilnahmebestätigung, Kontaktmails/Handynummern bzw. Übernachtungswünsche


----------



## Warnschild (28. November 2010)

Bin gern dabei, sofern es zeitlich passt. Der Harz war toll, allerdings unerwartet kühl (obwohl: bin ja jetzt vorgewarnt und würde in jedem Fall - notfalls auch im Juli - Winterklamotten einpacken  ). Die Hütte samt Wärtin, die Strecken und die Gemeinschaft waren ebenfalls toll, wie ich finde. 

Offen bin ich für andere MTB-Regionen ebenso wie für männliche und/oder minderjährige Begleitung  Mir persönlich gefällt auch der Pfälzerwald sehr, wiewohl ich nicht viel davon gesehen habe bisher. An sich gibt es einige Regionen, die ich gern noch erkunden würde... 

Wie wärs? - Will eine weitere Dame ihre Heimat vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. November 2010)

Hi Mädels,
ich wäre auch gern mal dabei gewesen, leider habe ich schon die Cyclassics am 21.08.2011 in Hamburg fest eingeplant. Es ist auch noch Rad am Ring, ein 24 Stundenrennen zum gleichen Termin.


Gruß aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2010)

@Warnschild:

Mensch, ich habe mich schon gefragt, in welcher Versenkung Du verschwunden bist . Zum Ort und Zeitpunkt: Wir fahren ins Sauerland und zwar vom 19. bis 21. August 2011. Wenn Du dabei sein möchtest: bitte PN an mich mit Mailadresse und Übernachtungswunsch(Jugendherberge, "Ichkümmermichselber", o. a.)

@Mountymaus:

Schade, viel Spass in Hamburg... 

Und hier die aktuelle Liste:

Jugendherberge:

Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
lucie
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice


Keine Übernachtung:

Elmo66

WoMo:

Nuala

Leider habe ich von:

Apoptygma, MissQuax, jennfa, Principiante, NewLife19, Lady_Mud, isali, Cristina, jarjarbings, Votec Tox, MiBi97

noch keine Rückmeldung 

BITTE meldet Euch, auch wenn ihr kein Interesse mehr habt (aber natürlich habt ihr - ihr habt es nur noch nicht geschafft, oder? ) - einfach kurze PN an mich.

Alle Anderen, die sich bisher nicht entscheiden konnten: traut Euch ruhig, ihr seid herzlich willkommen!!

Ich werde am Montag, 06. Dezember die Reservierung für die Jugendherberge machen - bis dahin muss ich wissen, wie viele ich anmelden kann.

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen 1. Advent - 

wir waren rodeln ... im Harz, wo sonst


----------



## Jennfa (29. November 2010)

Achso, ich dachte es würde jetzt nur auf die Antworten der Leute gewartet die an dem Termin laut Doodle können . Ne, ich kann leider an genau dem Wochenende definitiv nicht . Total schade!


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2010)

> Ne, ich kann leider an genau dem Wochenende definitiv nicht



... schade, schade  Ich hätte mich gefreut jmd. aus dem Deister kennenzulernen - die Mädels aus dem Norden sind ja nicht so stark vertreten.


----------



## JarJarBings (29. November 2010)

ich werde mich spontan und in eigenregie anschließen. für jugendherberge bin ich zu alt.


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

haha  es klingt echt gut.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. November 2010)

Klingt nicht nur gut, ist auch so.

Ladies wo seid ihr alle?  Magic desire, delia, Twinkie, luna 01, Schnurz.... und alle anderen, die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben?


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja,

wo seid Ihr?

Bisheriger Stand:

Jugendherberge:

Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
lucie
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina


Andere:

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante


----------



## Cristina (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke Martina,

du bist echt ein Schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke, danke, danke!




Und wir sind ja doch schon ne ganze Menge!

Freu...


----------



## Elmo66 (2. Dezember 2010)

@Martina H.:

...tolles Engagement, aber wirklich...die Canyon-Fahrerinnen eben
Freu mich auch schon

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2010)

... hört auf - sonst werd' ich wirklich noch rot


----------



## NewLife19 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja Martina, super, dass du dich für die Organisation so ins Zeug legst 

Ich bin leider noch etwas unentschlossen. Wohl eher aus dem Grund, dass ich meine Rückzugsmöglichkeiten brauche. Mein Schlaf ist mir heilig und bei JHB hab ich bisher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2010)

@NewLife:

Jugendherberge ist ja kein MUSS, gibt ja genug, die sich lieber selber kümmern - ist ja auch in Ordnung - los, trau Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2010)

... so, ein bisschen hat sich noch getan:

Jugendherberge:

lucie
Hummelbrumm
Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina
Angsthase 62


Andere:

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante
Lady_Mud


Morgen melde ich uns dann in der Jugendherberge an, Info geht dann per Mail an jede auf der Liste.

Wer noch mit machen möchte: jederzeit: einfach PN an mich - von ein paar Ladies habe ich ja noch kein Rückmeldung erhalten .

Nur Mut, wir beissen nicht


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

So, eine neue Statusmeldung:

Jugendherberge:

lucie
Hummelbrumm
Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina
Angsthase 62
JenniBunny


Andere

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante
Lady_Mud


Jede, die auf dieser Liste steht bekommt heute Abend eine Mail an die genannte Adresse, sollte eine diese Mail nicht bekommen, meldet sie sich bitte bei mir, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich einen Übertragungsfehler gemacht.

Wir sehen uns


----------



## Lady_Mud (9. Dezember 2010)

Für alle nicht Jugendherberglerinnen habe ich hier mal eine Liste von Hotels und Pensionen zusammengestellt, die in der unmittelbaren Nähe der Jugendherberge sind.


A. 
Hotel Pension Berghaus Püttmann  
Uplandstraße 51, 34508 Willingen, Deutschland+49 5632/6297

B
Jugendherberge  
Am Lukasheim 9, 34508 Willingen, Deutschland+49 5632/6347
Kategorie: Hotel

C
Hotel Upländer Hof  
Uplandstr. 2, 34508, Deutschland+49 5632/98123

D
Hotel Göbel  
Zum Burgring 4, 34508 Willingen, Deutschland+49 5632/6247

E
Pension und Appartementhaus Leise  
Uplandstraße 4, 34508 Willingen (Upland), Deutschland+49 5632/69133

F
E. Kronas  
Uplandstr. 41, 34508, Deutschland+49 5632/6510

G
Gerhard und Ruth Lehnhausen  
Lüerweg 30, 34508, Deutschland+49 5632/968081

H
Pension Haus Lärchenhain  
Lüerweg 24, 34508 Willingen, Deutschland+49 5632/6474

I
Haus Hannelore 
Am Aarbach 37, 34508 Willingen (Upland), Deutschland+49 5632/6879

J
H. Bruderreck  
Lüerweg 9, 34508, Deutschland+49 5632/982917


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

unser 4er mtb mixed team sucht noch eine mitfahrerin für rad am ring am nürburgring. wir sind momentan nur zu dritt (2 jungs und ich, im alter von 23-27) und suchen deshalb noch verstärkung. 
wäre cool wenn sich jemand meldet....dann gibt es auch mehr infos. können dann gerne auch mal vorab eine runde fahren. (wir kommen aus dem raum köln)

viele grüße 

verena


----------



## apoptygma (12. Dezember 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Klingt nicht nur gut, ist auch so.
> 
> Ladies wo seid ihr alle?  Magic desire, delia, Twinkie, luna 01, Schnurz.... und alle anderen, die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben?



Bin noch da 

Aber wie gesagt, ich würds dann auch in Eigenregie machen


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

..kann an dem we leider nicht . schade ...;(


----------



## soul_mate (23. Januar 2011)

Huhu,
besteht die Möglichkeit sich noch einzuklinken? Würd mich natürlich in Eigenregie um ne Übernachtung kümmern. Besprecht ihr "den Rest" per Mail? Die letzte Antwort ist ja schon ein paar Tage her...


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo die Damen!  

Ich habe mal ein Kreuzchen für die Fränkische gemacht - wäre doch nett, wenn da auch was gehen würde. Immerhin sind ja auch einige für diese Gegend und Willingen ist für mich schon sehr weit. 

Für mich geht´s Anfang Juni erst einmal nach Leogang. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ort und Zeit stehen schon fest:

19. - 21. Aufgust in Willingen.

Jugendherberge hatte ich schon entsprechend gebucht - aber da sind bestimmt auch noch Nachreservierungen möglich. Um die Übernachtung in der JH kümmere ich mich.

Wobei JH natürlich kein muss ist - wer möchte kümmert sich halt selber. 

@ soul-mate: hast PN
@ Bergradlerin: leider zu spät für Ortswünsche 

@ Nuala: vllt. solltest Du die Abstimmung schließen - hat sich ja bereits erledigt

Alle anderen: wer noch unentschlossen ist: traut Euch ruhig - wir beissen nicht 

... und keine Angst wegen möglicherweise fehlender Kondition oder Technik: so langsam wie ich ist Keine!! Und ich benutze meine Bremsen 

Und die Touren werden wahrscheinlich eh' in unterschiedlichen Levels geplant - mal sehen was geht 



Nur entschließt Euch möglichst bald, ich möchte nicht alle 2 Tage in der JH anrufen und jemanden nachmelden...


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin: leider zu spät für Ortswünsche



Klar, aber nicht für Anregungen ein weiteres Treffen betreffend, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2011)

... natürlich nicht!!!!! 

Jedes Jahr ein Ladies-Treffen...

... wär ja Klasse, wenn sich eine Tradition bilden würde


----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Klar, aber nicht für Anregungen ein weiteres Treffen betreffend, oder?




Fränkische bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Bin Pfingsten schon da, würde aber auch nochmal hinfahren.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## velo1981 (25. Januar 2011)

heee Martina, vergiss nicht, wer hier die langsamste ist!!! Nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... wir machen wieder das Auto


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Januar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Fränkische bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Bin Pfingsten schon da, würde aber auch nochmal hinfahren.
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Wenn es zeitlich passt, wäre ich auch ganz gern dabei!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Januar 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> heee Martina, vergiss nicht, wer hier die langsamste ist!!! Nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken


 

 Ihr wisst ja noch gar nicht wie ich durch die Gegend schleiche!!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... dann sind wir ja schon zu Dritt


----------



## MissQuax (25. Januar 2011)

Hihi, dann muß ich mich ja auch nicht verstecken: Nr. 4!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... wir machen jetzt aber keinen Wettbewerb: Wer ist am langsamsten!!??

Sonst "vergraulen" wir noch die, die schnell sind 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die ermutigen, sich zu melden, die evtl. noch unsicher sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2011)

hey, nicht dass wir am ende rückwärts fahren, weil jede die langsamste sein will 

wahrscheinlich ist das arglistige täuschung, und wenns dann auf die trails geht macht ihr mich allesamt sowas von platt


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

> und wenns dann auf die trails geht macht ihr mich allesamt sowas von platt






... der ist gut...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2011)

puuuh endlich fertig mit lesen...
hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an 
Wie einige schon wissen bin ich noch relativ neu hier und habe noch nie so nen Trip gemacht.Ihr habt ja schon einige diskussionen über die kondition gehabt aber wie sieht es allgemein mit Können/Technik/material aus?Irgendwelche anforderungen?
Und wie ist eigentlich so der altersschnitt hab das gefühl ich bin mit 22 jahren die jüngste ohne den "älteren" auf den schlips treten zu wollen
Grüssle


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Januar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wir machen jetzt aber keinen Wettbewerb: Wer ist am langsamsten!!??
> 
> Sonst "vergraulen" wir noch die, die schnell sind
> 
> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die ermutigen, sich zu melden, die evtl. noch unsicher sind ...


 
Nee machen wa keinen Wettwerb. Viel zu anstrengend!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

@greenhorn-biker:

Anforderungen: 

Ich denke keine -  bis auf Spass haben und gute Laune mitbringen 

Beim letzten Treffen war die Jüngste Anfang 20, die Älteste 49 und ja: mit 22 würdest du den Schnitt eher senken, und?

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass Du weniger als halb so alt bist wie ich .

Bei den Rädern war von Hardtail bis 160 mm Fully alles dabei.

Von Können und Kondition war auch alles vertreten: von Bergaufbremsern, Bergabschissern bis Bergziegen und "Berg-ab-ohne-Bremsen-Fahrerinnen"...

Nur eins: Spass hatten alle - war ein super schönes und lustiges Wochenende - schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432693&highlight=ladies+treffen&page=16

ab #400 gibt es Bilder vom Treffen - und natürlich vorher und hinterher noch eine Menge zu lesen


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag. 

Bis wann müsste ich mich denn spät. verbindlich angemeldet haben? (so mit Bezahlen un so) Bin noch am Hadern, weils gar so weit zu fahren is für mich.... 

vlg Ane

mögen sich nich welche Ladies lieber ne Woche vorher in Lenzerheide treffn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ane,

mit Bezahlen geht es erst Mai/Juni los, dann "fordere" ich die Zahlung für die Jugendherberge an ... wer sich um die Übernachtung selber kümmert, muss natürlich auch nichts zahlen  (Zumindest nicht vorab an mich)

Von daher bräuchtest Du Dich eigentlich nur bei mir "anmelden", wenn Du in der JH übernachten möchtest - da ich die Reservierung dort schon gemacht habe, würde ich Dich nachmelden - sollte aber kein Problem sein. Dann melde dich aber bitte umgehend.

Ansonsten wäre es natürlich gut, wenn Du Bescheid gibst ob Du kommst - es ist einfach leichter zu planen, wenn man weiss wie viele wirklich kommen. 

Solltest Du also kommen wollen: kein Problem, einfach PN mit Maildresse und Telefonnummer, da die Organisation/Infos nicht über das Forum, sondern direkt laufen.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> 
> mögen sich nich welche Ladies lieber ne Woche vorher in Lenzerheide treffn?



Au jaaa! Habe doch das Jahresabo  für Flims, Davos und Lenzerheide!
Also falls Du dort was planst, sag Bescheid, bin gern dabei! Würde zeitlich und von der Entfernung her passen.
Ist natürlich OT im Fred es Ladies Treffen, also besser per PN oder ein neuer Fred?


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. März 2011)

Danke für die Antwort Martina - werde mich dann wohl more or less kurzfristig entscheiden...

@VotecTox: würde vorschlagen ich "PN´ne" dich mal bei Gelegenheit, okese -kuhl


----------



## velo1981 (26. März 2011)

haben wir mal ne aktuelle Liste, wer alles dabei ist`?


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2011)

... so, hat ein bisschen gedauert (hatte am WE viel vor und musste noch was mit der Jugendherberge klären)

Aktuelle Liste

Übernachtung JH:

lucie
Hummelbrumm
Martina H.
Chaotenkind
imagofr
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina
Angsthase 62
JenniBunny

Andere Übernachtung (kümmern sich selber)

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante
Lady_Mud


Ein paar Andere wollten sich kurzfristig melden, oder überlegen noch.

So und jetzt die Neuigkeiten zur Jugendherberge: wir brauchen keinen Mitgliedsausweis - können ohne anreisen/übernachten. Es kommen also von da keine weiteren Kosten auf uns zu 

Ich freu' mich schon riesig - auch wenn es noch ein bisschen dauert


----------



## Neuling68 (3. April 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

lese das hier gerade zufällig und hätte ggf. auch Interesse mal an so einem Treffen teilzunehmen.
Zusammen mit meiner Freundin sind wir aber wirklich noch richtige Anfänger was MTB- Fahren betrifft.  Fahren aber regelmäßig Rennrad...

Wir würden uns spontan enscheiden, ob wir mitfahren. Kümmern uns dann auch selber um Übernachtung, etc.
Bis dahin bleibt uns ja auch noch was Zeit zum Üben!
Greats
Alex


----------



## Fie (3. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> 
> Bis wann müsste ich mich denn spät. verbindlich angemeldet haben? (so mit Bezahlen un so) Bin noch am Hadern, weils gar so weit zu fahren is für mich....
> 
> ...



Für mich ist das leider im Moment auch zu weit. Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht, wie das Bike transportieren und Urlaub bekomme ich keinen und Freitags ist bei uns immer Kampftag, da komme ich vor 16:30 oder später nicht heim. 
Ach ja, bin glaube ich dauergenervt...


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2011)

... so, damit ich hier nicht den Überblick verliere:

Der letzte Termin für die verbindliche Anmeldung ist der 

*30. Mai 2011​*
Ich muss für die Planung wissen, wieviele Ladys anwesend sind. Ich kann keine Touren planen, wenn ich nicht weiss: 15 Teilnehmerinnen, oder 30, oder "einfachkeineAhnungichhab"!

Letztenendes soll es ja ein schönes Treffen werden - und nicht im Chaos versacken 

Also an Alle, die bisher noch unentschlossen sind:

Anmeldungen bis zum o. gen. Termin, mit der Angabe ob Übernachtung in der JH, "selber kümmern" und Kontaktdaten (MailAdresse, Telefonnummer) per PN an mich.

... und es ist JEDE wilkommen, egal ob Anfängerin oder Erfahrene, Bergab- oder Bergauffraktion, Bremsenbenutzer oder Bergziege - wir vertragen uns schon


----------



## magic^desire (8. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels...

erst ma sorry das ich mich so lang nicht gemeldet habe... durch Job und Ortwechsel hat sich bei mir einiges gethan. Nun erkunde ich die Schweizerbikegebiete und ich muss sagen das das echt spaß macht  

Leider muss ich sagen das ich dieses Jhr beim Treffen nicht dabei sein werde... vieleicht ja nächstes Jahr wieder ... viel spaß noch und last es krachen  

lg magic


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2011)

Schade  - ich wünsche Dir alles Gute im neuen Job - Schweiz ist bestimmt sehr schön - wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (9. April 2011)

klaro  das wetter ist ja mal echt traumhaft hier und der schlag von Mensch ist auch nicht verkehrt  

grüße zurück


----------



## Jumper76 (16. April 2011)

hört sich ja alles sehr nett an


----------



## Martina H. (16. April 2011)

... die Schweiz, oder das Treffen?


----------



## luna_01 (28. April 2011)

ich fasse es nicht.
hab das ganze paket erst jetzt entdeckt ...
wuensche euch unendlich viel spass und
freue mich auf die danach-berichte. 
bin in der zeit in urlaub und "muss" deswegen nicht darueber nachdenken, ob ich aus dem tiefen sueden nach willingen tuckere oder nicht. 
gruss
luna01


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> hey, nicht dass wir am ende rückwärts fahren, weil jede die langsamste sein will
> 
> wahrscheinlich ist das arglistige täuschung, und wenns dann auf die trails geht macht ihr mich allesamt sowas von platt



Du weißt ja, wie langsam ich bin  

Aber der war echt gut!


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, wie langsam ich bin
> 
> Aber der war echt gut!



Das heißt, du bist dabei? *freu*


----------



## Fie (13. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Das heißt, du bist dabei? *freu*



Öhm, wäre ich gerne, aber irgendwie ist es mir zu weit weg...
Wenn ich das Wohnmobil einer Freundin bekäme und sie da gerade nicht ausnahmsweise im Urlaub ist, wäre das absolut eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2011)

> aber irgendwie ist es mir zu weit weg... Wenn ich das Wohnmobil ...



??? Ist es mit dem WoMo näher


----------



## Fie (15. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ??? Ist es mit dem WoMo näher



ach Martina...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (17. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## beetle-juice (17. Mai 2011)

....ich bin auch schon ganz neugierig, nachdem Scylla mir die Bilder vom letzten Treffen gezeigt hat und schon so viel davon erzählt hatte...die Trails im Harz waren wohl total toll.....- mal sehen, was Willingen so zu bieten hat! Wird bestimmt klasse!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beetlejuice


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2011)

Planungen laufen auf Hochtouren - wird schon


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Mai 2011)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon



Ich mich auch


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Mai 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Öhm, wäre ich gerne, aber irgendwie ist es mir zu weit weg...


geht mir auch so


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich wieder 

An alle bisher Unentschlossenen, "Ichüberlegenoch" oder "Hab'ichjanochgarnicht mitbekommen" - der

30. Mai

und damit der "Anmeldeschluss" rückt näher.

Bis morgen müßte ich die endgültige Teilnehmerzahl wissen.

Nächste Woche gehts nach Willingen um die "Rohplanung" zu machen - und die Letzten in der Jugendherberge nachzumelden.

Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

Jugendherberge:

lucie
Hummelbrumm
Martina H.
Chaotenkind
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Scylla
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina
Angsthase 62
JenniBunny
sarah
kitty75

Andere Übernachtung:

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante
Lady_Mud
sanne

Ein paar habe ich noch in der "Warteschleife", die wollten sich kurzfristig melden - tut das bitte jetzt 

@imagofr: Hab Dich noch in der Liste, hat sich was getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2011)

Eben gehe ich die Kontaktdaten durch, dabei fallen mir Unstimmigkeiten in den Mailadressen auf 

Ich schicke mal eine Rundmail zum Testen und bitte Alle Angemeldeten sich zu melden, ob angekommen oder nicht - nicht, dass mir da jemand abhanden kommt


----------



## Cristina (4. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Eben gehe ich die Kontaktdaten durch, dabei fallen mir Unstimmigkeiten in den Mailadressen auf
> 
> Ich schicke mal eine Rundmail zum Testen und bitte Alle Angemeldeten sich zu melden, ob angekommen oder nicht - nicht, dass mir da jemand abhanden kommt



Hallo Martina,

habe ich dir schon gesagt das du ein Schatz bist?
Vilele lieben dank für die Organisation *smatz*.
Wir sehen uns vielleicht das nächste WE in Willingen ;-)

LG
Cristina


----------



## murmlmaus (4. Juni 2011)

hallo ich würde gerne bei dem Ladie treffen mitmachen aber ich hab da ein anderes problem denn ich bin vor einem Jahr nach sinzing gezogen und ich fahr zwar verdammt gern fahrrad aber ich kenne nicht viele bzw fast keine strecken deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könnt  mfg


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2011)

... hast PM...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

Mit turbo.huhnchen am letzten Wochenende auf Trailsuche in Willingen





...bei herrlichstem Wetter (bis zu 33 Grad, wo sind die Fahrer?) 







...mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung auch gefunden 





Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

JH:

lucie
Hummelbrumm
Martina H.
Chaotenkind
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Velo1981
HiFi_XS
Beetle-juice
MissQuax
Cristina
Angsthase 62
sara
kitty75


Andere:

Nuala
Elmo66
Principiante
sanne




Leider haben ein paar Ladies abgesagt, ich habe jetzt einen JH-Platz frei. Bevor ich den storniere: hat noch jemand Interesse?

Es war ein super schönes Wochenende, mit interessanten Erfahrungen auf der Freeridestrecke - ich denke, das wird ein tolles Treffen.

In den nächsten Tagen gibt es eine Mail an Alle mit Einzelheiten.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2011)

Kannst mir mal den Preis für die JH sagen? 
Und da du es sicherlich rot im Kalender eingetragen hast, nochmal das Datum? 
Ich such gerade selbst schon danach... Vielleicht bist du schneller.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

... hast PM ...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2011)

Mail ist unterwegs


----------



## velo1981 (10. Juni 2011)

Ist das mal ne geile Organisation oder ist das mal ne geile Organisation???

Cool. 

Hab das Antwortschreiben direkt beantwortet...


----------



## magic^desire (16. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mit turbo.huhnchen am letzten Wochenende auf Trailsuche in Willingen



da wäre ich ja echt gern dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2011)

... noch habe ich einen JH-Platz frei


----------



## magic^desire (17. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... noch habe ich einen JH-Platz frei



geht doch nicht bin doch noch in der schweiz  aber nächstes jahr sicher wieder !!!


----------



## Cristina (19. Juni 2011)

magic^desire schrieb:


> geht doch nicht bin doch noch in der schweiz  aber nächstes jahr sicher wieder !!!



Hi, wo genau bist du denn in der Schweiz?

LG Cristina


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mädels 

wollte nur noch mal erinnern:

mir fehlen noch von einigen die Antwortschreiben  - bitte schickt mir die doch umgehend


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt mal wieder eine Mail


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Juni 2011)

@Martina  Vielen lieben Dank das du Dir so viel Mühe machst!!

ich freu mich auch schon darauf euch alle kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2011)

Danke 

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig - wird bestimmt toll - auch wenn ihr mir alle davon fahren werdet - ich komme ja nicht zum fahren - sitze nur noch vorm Rechner


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich freu mich auch schon riesig - wird bestimmt toll - auch wenn ihr mir alle davon fahren werdet - ich komme ja nicht zum fahren - sitze nur noch vorm Rechner




Glaub mir ich bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht viel gefahren.
Immerw enn schön Wetter ist hab ich nen Termin und wenn ich Zeit hab schüttet es und ich hab noch nicht wirklich gute Regenklamotten...

Vielleicht können wir dann ja zusammen den anderen hinterher bummeln. 

Ach und Computer sind Zeitdiebe und die werden für ihr vergehen nicht mal bestraft.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt mal wieder eine Mail


----------



## velo1981 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine!!!! Puuuhuuuuhuhuuuuu


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2011)

... jetzt?


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Martina, hat sich denn eigentlich noch was ergeben... du weißt schon... ?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2011)

... noch nicht


----------



## velo1981 (13. Juli 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (17. Juli 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr denn? Scylla, du gehst nicht mit? 

Ich hab's vor lauter lauter nicht rechtzeitig geblickt,....


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Warnschild - es wäre toll wenn du dabei wärst!


----------



## BikersLady (20. Juli 2011)

Oh, grad erst entdeckt... Aber ich könnte eh nicht, da ich dann noch in den Alpen bin  Schade! Ich wünsche allen viel Spass und wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder ein Treffen gibt, wäre ich gern dabei  LG


----------



## blaulicht (21. Juli 2011)

Hey Mädels, ich bin grad zufällig über euren super Plan gestolpert. Leider wahrscheinlich zu spät, aber ich frag trotzdem mal an. Sicher ist sicher .... . Bin hier im Forum leider auch noch nie unterwegs gewesen, wäre aber sicher ne tolle Sache mal ein paar weibliche Sportspartnerinnen zu finden und neue Leute kennenzulernen auf so nem Event. 
Bisher konnte ich nur auf meinen männlichen Freundeskreis bauen was biken angeht.
Habe mir mal den Termin und den Ort angesehen, das wär top. Also wenn jemand kurzfristig abspringen sollte oder zufällig noch ein Platz offen ist, würd ich mich hiermit gerne anmelden , wenn das überhaupt möglich ist, da mich ja keiner kennt?!


----------



## Principiante (22. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt weiß ich entgültig, dass ich definitiv nicht komme.
Ich kriege es arbeitsmäßig leider nicht hin.

Schei**, hätte mich echt gefreut, Euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.
Nun, vielleicht ein andermal.

HiFi zeigt mir dann bestimmt ein paar Bilder von Eurem tollen Wochenende... ( _neidisch ich bin_  )

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel, viel Spaß!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2011)

Schade , aber Du hörst bestimmt von uns


----------



## Elmo66 (30. Juli 2011)

@die FR/DH-Fraktion beim Ladies-Treffen:

...die Freeridestrecke ist komplett befahrbar, nur ganz unten im Auslauf sind ein paar Baggerarbeiten. Man sieht sich...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## velo1981 (11. August 2011)

hallo zusammen,
schlechte nachrichten: Sarah und ich können nicht mitkommen. Gibts ne warteliste für nachrücker!? 

Martina, wie läuft das mit der Stornierung`???


Schade...geht aber nicht anders...


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2011)

Oh nööö neee...

Hast PN


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2011)

So, das Treffen naht - und ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt 

Nachdem ja leider ein paar abgesagt haben, hänge ich hier nochmal die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste rein (ich hoffe, dass es nicht noch mehr Absagen gibt )

Angsthase 62
blaulicht
Chaotenkind
Cristina
HiFi_XS
Hummelbrumm
kitty75
lucie
Martina H.
MissQuax
NicInTheWoods
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Elmo66
Nuala
sanne

Ich freu mich schon auf Euch, die gemeinsamen Touren, die Erzählungen aus dem Bikepark, das Quatschen, Austauschen, Lachen, Spass haben...  :träum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (17. August 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß gutes Wetter werdet ihr wohl haben und hofentlich keine Stürze


----------



## Elmo66 (17. August 2011)

Muss leider auch absagen. Echt schade. Euch allen wünsche ich ein tolles WE...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2011)




----------



## HiFi XS (17. August 2011)

Das ist schade - echt schade. Aber 15 gibt's noch


----------



## ilonka (17. August 2011)

bin neu dabei, möchte nicht alles lesen, wo und wann ist treffen? gibts noch Plätze?


----------



## HiFi XS (17. August 2011)

Wir treffen uns dieses WE, ab Freitag. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7949163&postcount=201

Ob da noch Platz ist... gute Frage.


----------



## MelleD (17. August 2011)

Müßtest du mal Martina H. fragen.
Die hat da das Zepter in der Hand 
Es waren noch Plätze frei, aber ob die jetzt alle storniert sind...


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2011)

Ich hatte 3 Plätze in der JH noch frei, leider hat sich ja hier:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538805


keiner gemeldet - da hab ich heute storniert. Und kurz danach kommt noch eine, naja...

Aktuell:

Angsthase 62
blaulicht
Chaotenkind
Cristina
HiFi_XS
Hummelbrumm
kitty75
lucie
Martina H.
MissQuax
NicInTheWoods
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
Elmo66
Nuala


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich muss leider auch noch kurzfristig absagen.

Ich wünsche euch aber trozdem viel Spass und vorallem gutes Wetter.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächetes Jahr.

Viele Grüße Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. August 2011)

Ich sage auf keinen Fall ab und freue mich schon riesig auf das Wochenende. 
Also dann bis morgen

Angsthase62


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

Ich wünsche allen Übriggebliebenen ein ganz tolles Wochenende 

Wärs nicht so weit weg, wär ich auch mit.
Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr was bei kilkenny


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2011)

@Angsthase62: Du bist meine Rettung , ich krieg hier noch die Verzweiflung


----------



## HiFi XS (18. August 2011)

Das wird! Keine Bange. Freue mich auch total


----------



## MelleD (18. August 2011)

Hätte ich nicht für dieses Wochenende Festival-Karten, wäre ich auch noch mitgekommen..

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!!


----------



## velo1981 (18. August 2011)

Martina, du machst alles super. Das war letztes Mal doch auch so, dass einige nicht gekommen sind!

Mein und Sarahs Platz sind noch zu haben...also stürzt euch drauf, mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2011)

> Mein und Sarahs Platz sind noch zu haben...also stürzt euch drauf, mädels



Nee, Plätze sind storniert 




So, Sachen sind gepackt, 


der Guide ist betört (hat eine schöne Tour rausgesucht - da ist für jede was bei), 


beim Wetter hab ich alles gegeben - 


jetzt seid Ihr (übriggebliebenen) dran 


Ich freu mich auf ein schönes Wochenende mit Euch 


bis morgen

Ach so, an Alle, die am Freitag schon die "Einrollrunde" mitfahren wollen - ich denke wir werden so gegen 15.30 - 16.00 Uhr starten


----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2011)

Stehe auch schon in den Startlöchern!   Reise zusammen mit Angsthase62 an.

Freue mich schon riesig, besonders da ich morgen dann mit meinem neuen Bike unterwegs bin!  

LG, bis in Willingen,

MissQuax


----------



## NicInTheWoods (21. August 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich bin gut zu Hause gelandet. Leider hat mich das gute Wetter erst in Essen eingeholt .

Ich hoffe ihr hattet recht bald eine Wetterverbesserung und dann noch viel Spaß auf Tour und im Bikepark.

Vielen Dank euch allen für ein wirklich schönes Wochenende! Außerdem noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Martina - du hast großartig für uns gesorgt!

Ich hoffe euch spätestens nächstes Jahr beim 'Ladies Treffen 2012' alle wiederzusehen!

Lieben Gruß

Nicola


----------



## lucie (21. August 2011)

Bin ebenfalls wieder heil zu Hause gelandet und bin irgendwie ganz traurig, daß das WE schon wieder vorbei ist.

Es war ein tolles und von Martina perfekt organisiertes LO-Treffen 2011.

*DANKE* *MARTINA*

Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen Ladies - es war einfach *super* mit Euch, würde mich auf eine Wiederholung und ein Wiedersehen riesig freuen.


@Cristina
Schade, daß Du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht kommen konntest.
Wir haben dich sehr vermißt. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald eine erneute gemeinsame Harztour. 
Gute Besserung und ganz liebe Grüße!


----------



## MissQuax (21. August 2011)

Hallo,

bin auch wieder gut daheim gelandet. Die Freude und Begeisterung über einfach ALLES hält immer noch an. Daher möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bedanken:

@* Martina*: Danke für deine tolle Organisation, unsere in jeder Hinsicht gelungene "Rundumversorgung" (ich zähle jetzt nicht auf, was du alles für uns getan hast, sonst bin ich morgen früh immer noch am Schreiben), die schöne Tour (bei mir ja nur eine)  und deine Führungsqualitäten! 

@ *Antje*: Danke fürs Mitnehmen, den guten Transport von Mensch + Bike und deine Geduld fürs vielmalige Autoaufschliessen, weil immer wieder was gefehlt hat! 

@ *alle Mädels*: Danke für eure Teilnahme, die ermöglicht hat, euch alle kennenzulernen und ein tolles Wochenende zu verbringen. Ich finde, ihr seid eine supernette, gutgelaunte Truppe! Möchte sehr gerne (und das möglichst nicht erst nächsten Sommer) mal wieder was mit euch unternehmen! 

@ *Petrus*: Danke fürs akzeptable bis wirklich gute Wetter während des langen Wochenendes (es hätte viel schlechter sein können).  

@ *persönlicher Schutzengel*: Danke, daß mit diesem unfallfreien Bikeparkbesuch meine Crash-Serie beendet ist! Würde dich nur bitten dafür zu sorgen, daß das auch in Zunkunft so bleibt. 

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## Veloce (21. August 2011)

Auch ich bin gut zu Hause gelandet .
War ein sehr schönes Treffen .
Super organisiert 
Und einfach eine starke sehr lebendige Gruppe .
Ich hab im Bikepark einiges gelernt .
Da würde ich gaanz gerne nochma September oder
Anfang Oktober  fürn Wochenende einfallen 
... nachdem das SX Trail artgerecht umgerüstet ist


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2011)

hallo zusammen,

aber nun bitte für die "Daheimgebliebenen" bitte BILDER!!!!!

Denke sind alle so neugierig wie ich.

LG


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2011)

> @Cristina
> Schade, daß Du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht kommen konntest.
> Wir haben dich sehr vermißt. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald eine erneute gemeinsame Harztour.
> Gute Besserung und ganz liebe Grüße!



unterschreib 



@murmel04: natürlich gibt es Bilder und einen Bericht - kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern - muss erstmal durchsortieren (habe ja auch noch nicht alle) 

@NicInTheWoods: wir hatten noch richtig schönes Wetter, Sonne ohne Ende, sehr viel Spass im Bikepark - und als alles vorbei war, wir beim Kaffee saßen, es dann anfing zu tröpfeln, hättest Du mal das brüllende Gelächter hören sollen 

@MissQuax: Hey, dass mit dem Wetter war ich (ich bin ja bekanntlich eine Hexe  )

@alle Anderen: War sehr schön mit Euch - Euer Dauergrinsen hat mich für die viele Arbeit (und den Ärger - ihr wißt schon  ) mehr als entschädigt. Hat mich sehr gefreut alte Bekannte wieder zu trefffen, neue kennenzulernen (immer schön, wenn aus diesen virtuellen Personen plötzlich Reale werden) und mal sehen 



- vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein LadiesTreffen 2012


----------



## HiFi XS (22. August 2011)

Unterscheibe alle meine Vorschreiberinnen. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht. *Martina, vielen dank für alles*  Hier ein extra Grinsen  

Und besonders Dank auch an Lucie für das Mitnehmen vom Mensch und Rad und (auch Martina) für die vielen Tips und Tuninghilfe unterwegs


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. August 2011)

Auch ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Ein superg..... Wochenende, das nach einer Wiederholung schreit. Bin heute noch am grinsen

Einen ganz besonderen Dank an Martina für die super Organisation
Es war toll Euch alle kennenlernen zu dürfen und freue mich schon auf ein neues Treffen ( vielleicht in Willingen im Bikepark ? )

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. August 2011)

Hab noch was ganz Wichtiges vergessen,

Danke an turbo.huhnchen für die tolle Einführung im Bikepark.

Angsthase62


----------



## blaulicht (22. August 2011)

ich kann mich da auch nur anschließen. Für mich war es der absolute Oberhammer. Zum einen war es einfach klasse sooo viele coole mädels kennenzulernen, zum anderen wars tourenmäßig richtig super 
Ich bin sauglücklich, dass ich mitfahrn durfte und ihr mir bei allem weitergeholfen habt und mit Rat zur Seite standet. Hab wirklich waaahnsinnig viel gelernt. Und bin WILLIG noch mehr zu lernen 

Danke an alle, die mit tips nicht gespart haben und die geduldige Einführung im Bikepark war wirklich, wirklich toll . Und besonders danke an Martina... da muss ja nicht mehr viel gesagt werden  es war geil!!! 

Grüßlee


----------



## MelleD (22. August 2011)

Schön, dass ihr alle heile geblieben seid 

Freu mich auf Bilder


----------



## mystik-1 (22. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr alle heile geblieben seid
> 
> Freu mich auf Bilder



schließe mich an


----------



## Elmo66 (22. August 2011)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, bin auch gespannt auf die Bilder. Schön, dass ihr so ein tolles WE hattet

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## lucie (22. August 2011)

Sieht doch schon mal nach Spaß aus, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2011)

... auf Schwarz kommt das besser 
























aber meins ist schon wieder sauber


----------



## lucie (22. August 2011)

Streber! 

Meins trägt immer noch mit Würde diese hübsche 
LO-Treffen 2011-Teamlackierung.


----------



## Veloce (22. August 2011)

Mein Bikeparkschatzi hat gerade geduscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. August 2011)

Und hier war noch alles sauber...  Gabel noch im Schlaf... 









Und hier war noch alles sauber...


----------



## scylla (23. August 2011)

Hört sich ja nach ganz viel Spaß an 
Freu mich schon auf mehr Bilder (Äktschn? ) von eurem Treffen 


(Martina, mach doch die vordere Bremsleitung nach innen... )


----------



## Lyndwyn (23. August 2011)

Ja, Äktschn-Fotos! 
Freut mich, dass ihr so ein tolles WE hattet


----------



## HiFi XS (23. August 2011)

Rad im Einsatz (action)Fotos habe ich leider keins - bin dafür zu egoistisch. Wenn ich mal außerhalb der Großstadt fahren darf, vergesse ich aus lauter Begeisterung solche Actionbilder zu schießen. Erst wenn die Räder stehen denke ich an das Knipsgerät in der Tasche... 

Denke Martina hat daran gedacht   Mal sehen was sie herzaubert. Das eine Tour Segment - wo ziemlich viel interessante Zeugs gefahren wurde - war ich so ziemlich am LIMIT!  Bergauf und Bergab- der einheimische Tourguide hat eine anspruchsvolle Tour zusammengebastelt. Ihr habt was verpasst! Aber Zeit für Bilder.... ..... ..... ö .......


----------



## Bike-Therapy (23. August 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander Wir fanden es echt Super mit euch hat Tierisch viel Spaß gemacht mit so einer staken und lustigen Lady´s Truppe. 

Die Filmchen die ich gemacht habe werde ich mal schneiden und mit Musik versehen das wird aber etwas dauern da ich mich erst in die Bearbeitung von Videos einarbeiten muss. 

Viel Spaß und Glück wünschen wir auf all euren Touren.

Die Bike Therapy Brilon 

Björn u. Christian


----------



## lucie (23. August 2011)

Bike-Therapy schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander Wir fanden es echt Super mit euch hat Tierisch viel Spaß gemacht mit so einer staken und lustigen Lady´s Truppe.
> 
> Die Filmchen die ich gemacht habe werde ich mal schneiden und mit Musik versehen das wird aber etwas dauern da ich mich erst in die Bearbeitung von Videos einarbeiten muss.
> 
> ...




Uns (ich denke, ich kann und darf hier auch für alle anderen Mädels sprechen) hat es mit Euch ebenfalls riesig Spaß gemacht. 

Die Tour und die Trails rund um Willingen waren einfach perfekt, wenn auch nicht ganz trocken. War teils schon eine ganz schöne Schlitterpartie.  (durfte ich ja am eigenen Leib spüren - hatte am Ende, so glaube ich jedenfalls, die dreckigste Bikeshort an. 

Also nochmals vielen Dank für Alles, die Tipps, die informativen Gespräche und die gute Laune, die ihr in der Ladies-Runde verbreitet habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. August 2011)

> Die Filmchen die ich gemacht habe werde ich mal schneiden und mit Musik versehen das wird aber etwas dauern da ich mich erst in die Bearbeitung von Videos einarbeiten muss.



... die möchte ich natürlich dann haben  - melde Dich doch bitte, wenn Du sie fertig hast 



So, dann versuch ich mich mal an einem kleinen Bericht 



Nachdem wir bei wirklich grässlichem Regenwetter am Freitag früh gestartet sind,





habe ich all meine Hexenkräfte aufgeboten um für besseres Wetter zu sorgen (hat ja dann auch geklappt  )



Wenn es auch am Freitag Nachmittag auf der Einrolltour noch nicht so richtig wollte, 







gab es am Sonnabend auf unserer "großen Tour" Sonne satt, hier mal ein paar landschaftlich schöne Ausblicke:

Panorama am Ettelsberg:







Unterwegs:








Morgenstimmung in der Jugendherberge:



















Die Guides (B, der Chef und C, der Praktikant von BikeTherapy), waren wirklich sehr nett - hat Spass gemacht mit Euch :








haben sich für uns eine schöne Tour überlegt! Prima war, dass wir alle gemeinsam fahren konnten, die Strecke sich an bestimmten Punkten aber teilte, so dass die technisch Sichereren von uns







abschnittsweise ihren Spass hatten, während die anderen die einfacheren Wege fuhren und zwischendurch die Sonne geniessen konnten 







Die Strecken kamen dann aber wieder zusammen, so dass wir anschließend gemeinsam weiterfahren konnten.





Pause an der HiebammenHütte - die Hütte mit den schönsten Klo's im Sauerland 

(Hier fehlt noch ein Bild, will irgendwie nicht - kommt noch)






Nach der Tour war nicht nur eine ganz schön geschafft:








Am Sonntag gab es dann 2 Gruppen: einmal die "Bergabfraktion"






und die "Tourenfahrer", die sich den Park aber am Schluss dann doch nicht nehmen ließen .







Hier jetzt ein paar ÄktschenPics:

Ein kleiner Trail an der Diemelseequelle






Unterwegs: Was Ladies fahren - 












kann der Praktikantenguide noch lange nicht (sorry C., wenn Du das liest, der musste sein  wobei ich sehr positiv überrascht war, dass Du Dich nicht nach Männerart (was die kann, kann ich schon lange) hast beeinflussen lassen 







Und auf der Freeridestrecke (alle, die im Park waren, haben die Strecke auch geschafft - mit mehr oder weniger "Herzklopfen"  ). 


















Da geht mein ganz spezieller Dank an turbo.huhnchen, die Jede sicher nach unten brachte und damit für das "ganz persönliche Grinsen" sorgte  Leider hast Du mal wieder alle "Anfänger" an der Backe gehabt - nachdem ja die gesamte Bergabfraktion abgesagt hat - auf die Du Dich schon so gefreut hattest und die damit für Deine "ganz persönliche Enttäuschung" gesorgt hat 



Ich denke, es war ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende: 

Wetter super, 

tolle Tour (Danke an Bike Therapy), 

Erfolgserlebnisse im Bikepark, 

nette Truppe - was will frau mehr?





(leider ist Veloce nicht auf dem Foto)


----------



## Martina H. (23. August 2011)

ach so:

@ scylla: ich arbeite dran , versprochen


----------



## lucie (23. August 2011)

@Martina



Sehr schöner Abriß unseres LO-Treffens 2011 mit wunderschönen Bildern.

Danke für Deine Mühe!


----------



## Principiante (23. August 2011)

...hach manno, das muss ja wirklich toll gewesen sein. Bin echt frustriert, dass ich nicht konnte. 

Hoffe, es gibt bald ein neues Treffen, wo ich auch mal kann und das nicht erst in 12 Monaten stattfindet ..._seufz_...

Ich wäre wirklich gerne dabei gewesen, vor allem im Park.

Nun denn, es ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend, wie man so sagt.

Schöne Bilder und viel Gegrinse, man sieht es hat gepasst.

Freu mich echt für Euch.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (23. August 2011)

Man sieht es hat euch Spaß gemacht...
...und uns auch. So ne kleine Berichterstattung hat was


----------



## scylla (24. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder, die nach ganz viel gute Laune aussehen!

vielleicht klappts ja im nächsten Jahr wieder...?


----------



## Silvermoon (24. August 2011)

uiiiii, das sah ja echt nach purem Spaß aus, den ihr alle hattet -super 

Schöne Bilder, liebe Martina, also, nächstes Jahr komme ich bestimmt auch mit  Dieses Jahr konnte ich leider nicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. August 2011)

War ein total schönes Wochenende und ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an alle Ladies die da waren und dazu beigetragen haben, das wir zusammen sooooo viel Spass hatten 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Da geht mein ganz spezieller Dank an turbo.huhnchen, die Jede sicher nach unten brachte und damit für das "ganz persönliche Grinsen" sorgte  Leider hast Du mal wieder alle "Anfänger" an der Backe gehabt - nachdem ja die gesamte Bergabfraktion abgesagt hat - auf die Du Dich schon so gefreut hattest und die damit für Deine "ganz persönliche Enttäuschung" gesorgt hat


 
In der Tat sehr schade, das ausgerechnet die (erfahreneren)Berabdamen allesamt abgesagt haben. Erst beschweren, man sei ja wohl nicht erwünscht und dann nicht auftauchen. Ich sage nur: selber schuld 

Schön aber, dass ich wiedermal anderen Ladies den Bikepark schmackhaft machen konnte  (von wegen Angshase )


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2011)

So, nachdem hier bei mir wieder etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist....

Vielen, vielen Dank Martina für das tolle Wochenende. Es war wieder schön mit euch allen. Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder und übrigens, das "Gänseblümchen" ist bestellt und trifft warscheinlich nächste Woche bei mir ein. Werde mich dann mal richtig beömmeln. Die Jungs haben ja schon ne Menge veröffentlicht, es stehen daher noch ein paar weitere Alben auf meiner Liste.

An diejenigen, welche September/Oktober nochmal in den Park wollen, gebt einfach Bescheid, am besten per Mail. Wenn ich mich freischaufeln kann wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## lucie (2. September 2011)

So, der Brenner hat sich so langsam wieder abgekühlt, und die DVD mit den Bildern und Videos ist für alle eingetütet.

Geht aber leider erst morgen raus, Post hat hier jetzt schon zu. 

Viel Spaß dann beim Ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2011)

ich weiß ja schon was kommt 

hach,  :träum:


----------



## HiFi XS (6. September 2011)

Hallo Lucie! Angekommen ist es!  Danke, danke!


----------



## NicInTheWoods (7. September 2011)

Großartig, vielen, vielen Dank!

Ich hab so gelacht! Das Lied vom Gänseblümchen hab' ich jetzt auch.

Außerdem, ist es klasse, dass ich noch sehen konnte wie es euch im Bikepark ergangen ist.

Lieben Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. September 2011)

NicInTheWoods schrieb:


> Großartig, vielen, vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich hab so gelacht! Das Lied vom Gänseblümchen hab' ich jetzt auch.
> 
> ...


 
guckst du hier


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2011)

CD ist auch bei mir angekommen. Vielen Dank, ist toll geworden. Meine alten Herrschaften waren neugierig und wollten Bilder sehen. Habe die CD gecheckt und war der Meinung, das ist alles so ok. Habe sie dann bei meinen Herrschaften gelassen, am nächsten Tag kam ein Anruf von meiner alten Dame. Was wir da so alles machen würden, das wäre doch echt gefährlich.  So genau wollte sie es gar nicht nicht wissen, jetzt hat sie Angst wenn sie weiß dass ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin. Wie früher mit dem Motorrad. Seufz, da ist man selbst nicht mehr die Jüngste, aber für die Eltern man bleibt doch immer Kind.
Mein alter Herr als abitionierter Filmproduzent meinte, die Bearbeitung der Bilder und der Filme wäre wirklich gut.

Vom Gänseblümchen kann ich mittlerweile das erste Drittel auswendig. Beömmel mich jedesmal beim hören.


----------



## Veloce (9. September 2011)

Yepp , die CD ist super .
Ich hatte danach  mit meiner überängstlichen Schwester auch schon das Generve wegen dem ach so gefährlichen Sport  
Da arbeite ich dran noch freier im Kopf zu werden und dann diese Bremser texte die einem das fette Grinsen neiden .....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. September 2011)

Schließe mich an, dank an die Künstlerin! 

Wie gut, das ich keinen habe der rummosert wie gefärhrlich das ist. Meine Mutter ist beeindruckt und freut sich. Nur meinen Kerl muss ich breitschlagen schooon wieder in den Bikepark zu fahren


----------



## lucie (9. September 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> CD ist auch bei mir angekommen. Vielen Dank, ist toll geworden. Meine alten Herrschaften waren neugierig und wollten Bilder sehen. Habe die CD gecheckt und war der Meinung, das ist alles so ok. Habe sie dann bei meinen Herrschaften gelassen, am nächsten Tag kam ein Anruf von meiner alten Dame. Was wir da so alles machen würden, das wäre doch echt gefährlich.  So genau wollte sie es gar nicht nicht wissen, jetzt hat sie Angst wenn sie weiß dass ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin. Wie früher mit dem Motorrad. Seufz, da ist man selbst nicht mehr die Jüngste, aber für die Eltern man bleibt doch immer Kind.
> Mein alter Herr als abitionierter Filmproduzent meinte, die Bearbeitung der Bilder und der Filme wäre wirklich gut.
> 
> Vom Gänseblümchen kann ich mittlerweile das erste Drittel auswendig. Beömmel mich jedesmal beim hören.





Dazu paßt irgendwie dieses nette Video, hört genau hin!!!





Vielen Dank für die Blumen, freue mich, daß Euch die DVD gefällt. Wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, hätte ich vielleicht noch mehr rausholen können. Aber ich denke, sie ist gut so, wie sie ist. Freue mich auf das nächste Treffen.


----------



## Veloce (9. September 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Dazu paßt irgendwie dieses nette Video, hört genau hin!!!
> 
> 
> http://
> ...



Typisch der Videotext . Zwei Welten prallen aufeinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2011)

Schön, dass Euch die DVD gefällt, die hat Lucie nämlich in Rekordzeit zusammengebastelt - ich hätte das im Moment einfach nicht geschafft, wahrscheinlich hätte es bis nächstes Jahr gedauert 

Also gibt's von mir noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an Lucie 

und für alle Anderen:

Good Night Ladies!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. September 2011)

Vielen Dank an Lucie !!!

Die CD ist wirklich Klasse. Man kann das ganze Wochenende nochmals richtig schön in Erinnerung schwelgen lasen.  Hat aber auch super Spaß gemacht.  Meine ganze Familie war ganz schön neidisch auf mein schönes Wochenende und mein Sohn der sonst nie biken geht meinte doch " im Bikepark das wäre auch mal was für mich".

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Januar 2012)

Der Neue:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9134632#post9134632


----------



## Rubinstein5 (23. Januar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Der Neue:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9134632#post9134632




dankeschön


----------



## magic^desire (5. November 2012)

hallo Mädels  ja ich weis ich hab mich rar gemacht und ja es tut mir leid das es dieses jahr nicht mit dem biketreffen geklapt hat aber hier ist was das wichtiger ist : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605030
wir waren ja vor 2 jahren im Hartz und es hat uns allen gefallen also solten wir vieleicht was tun damit wir und andere das auch in zukunft können 

lg die jane


----------

